# Solo amico??



## oscar999 (29 Novembre 2016)

ciao a tutti,
circa 20 giorni guardando cell di mia moglie trovo una chat con uno che nn conosco con le solite emoticon spinte sottilineate da frasi ambigue..decido di controllarla e spio in real time le sue chat..mi sembrano troppo calorose e decido di chiarire..la sera gli dico che ho visto chat lei dice che è un amico e che stanno scherzando..mi arrabbio ci deve essere un limite a quello che si dice con amici oltre nn si è solo amici..lei ribadisce solo amici .. riesco a sapere qualcosa di più..lui è un suo ex..che circa un anno fa' .. trovandosi a passare dove lei lavora era entrato x salutarla, si erano lasciati cell e all'inizio si sentivano saltuariamente x sapere come andava poi sempre più frequentemente e  l'amicizia
 si era rinsaldata , parlavano scherzavano e quella che ho visto sembrava di due molto complici..
discutiamo animatamente e lei ammette che la cosa gli è sfuggita dalle mani..a tal punto di voler bene all'amico..ma solo come amico ..e che mai hanno pensato o parlato di lasciare le famiglie..
intanto chiamo lui..lo copro di insulti e gli dico di stare lontano .e dico a lei che nn voglio che si sentano..
passiamo il fine sett tranquilli..parliamo e cerchiamo di ricostruire il rapporto e l'intesa tra noi..
inizio sett..i dubbi mi attenagliano..chiedo lo hai sentito? hai chiarito? risposta..no nn lo sento più..
possibile che una cosi grande amicizia possa finire cosi ..senza spiegazioni..decido di controllare quando sono online.. noto che nelle ore in cui lei libera dal lavoro lui compare e ci sta x parecchi minuti ..mentre negli altri momenti nn c'è o sembra che guardi solo se ci sono mess..dopo quache giorno sempre uguale nn ne posso più la chiamo e gli dico che me ne vado..lei corre a casa dal lavoro..parliamo gli dico che secondo me si sentono ancora lei nega..e ribadisce la voglia di ricostruire il nostro rapp..gli faccio cancellare numero..
nn sono tranquillo e intanto scopro chi è  lui..dove vive cosa fa'..lo richiamo questa volta parla..dice che è solo..amicizia..che è  dispiaciuto della situazione che si è creata in casa mia..che nn voleva..gli dico..quello che ho visto io erano le frasi di uno che si voleva scopare mia moglie..risposta..scherzavamo ..ok dico io..adesso le giro a tua moglie e le spighi anche a lei..
in questo momento io e mia mia moglie vogliamo ritrovarci..ma il dubbio che questo stronzo possa ripresentarsi nn mi fa dormire..sapere che io sto male e lui a casa tranquillo mi fa incazzare
vorrei un consiglio su cosa fare con lui..se lasciarlo perdere o dire tutto alla moglie..
grazie..


----------



## ilnikko (29 Novembre 2016)

Hai parlato con lui, piu' di una volta, adesso sa che tu sai. Sua moglie (e magari i figli) non c'entrano. E' con tua moglie che devi parlare. Continua così con lei e lascia perdere lui che non è nessuno.


----------



## Nocciola (29 Novembre 2016)

ilnikko ha detto:


> Hai parlato con lui, piu' di una volta, adesso sa che tu sai. Sua moglie (e magari i figli) non c'entrano. E' con tua moglie che devi parlare. Continua così con lei e lascia perdere lui che non è nessuno.


quoto
soprattutto non capisco perchè hai paura che lo stronzo si faccia vivo e non che sia lei a rifarsi viva con lui
Ma perchè avete sempre questo atteggiamento?:sbatti::sbatti::sbatti::sbatti::sbatti::sbatti::sbatti::sbatti::sbatti::sbatti::sbatti::sbatti::sbatti::sbatti::sbatti::sbatti::sbatti::sbatti:


----------



## ilnikko (29 Novembre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> quoto
> soprattutto non capisco perchè hai paura che lo stronzo si faccia vivo e non che sia lei a rifarsi viva con lui
> Ma perchè avete sempre questo atteggiamento?:sbatti::sbatti::sbatti::sbatti::sbatti::sbatti::sbatti::sbatti::sbatti::sbatti::sbatti::sbatti::sbatti::sbatti::sbatti::sbatti::sbatti::sbatti:


 perchè l'uomo è cacciatore e la donna preda :singleeye:


----------



## spleen (29 Novembre 2016)

oscar999 ha detto:


> ciao a tutti,
> circa 20 giorni guardando cell di mia moglie trovo una chat con uno che nn conosco con le solite emoticon spinte sottilineate da frasi ambigue..decido di controllarla e spio in real time le sue chat..mi sembrano troppo calorose e decido di chiarire..la sera gli dico che ho visto chat lei dice che è un amico e che stanno scherzando..mi arrabbio ci deve essere un limite a quello che si dice con amici oltre nn si è solo amici..lei ribadisce solo amici .. riesco a sapere qualcosa di più..lui è un suo ex..che circa un anno fa' .. trovandosi a passare dove lei lavora era entrato x salutarla, si erano lasciati cell e all'inizio si sentivano saltuariamente x sapere come andava poi sempre più frequentemente e  l'amicizia
> si era rinsaldata , parlavano scherzavano e quella che ho visto sembrava di due molto complici..
> discutiamo animatamente e lei ammette che la cosa gli è sfuggita dalle mani..a tal punto di voler bene all'amico..ma solo come amico ..e che mai hanno pensato o parlato di lasciare le famiglie..
> ...


Lui centra relativamente, molto relativamente. Il punto è che non puoi addossare solo ad un estraneo quello che nel tuo rapporto funziona male.
E' con tua moglie che devi chiarire, devi chiarire cosa siete l'un per l'altra, chiarire subito, senza sconti e senza fraintendimenti. Non è colpa del tipo di turno se tua moglie sente di dovergli confidenza e amicizia, non è del tutto colpa dell'altro se questa amicizia travalica.
Tu e lei non siete dentro una recita, dove da copione bisogna avere certi atteggiamenti di fronte al proprio parthner e poi dietro le spalle ciascuno fa quello che gli pare, siete nella vita reale e dentro il ruolo che vi siete scelti, in libertà.
E come state insieme liberamente potete anche separarvi liberamente se le idee di coppia che avete sono diverse.
Io non avrei paura del ritorno di "quello" io avrei paura di non avere un rapporto di franchezza con mia moglie.


----------



## marietto (29 Novembre 2016)

ilnikko ha detto:


> perchè l'uomo è cacciatore e la donna preda :singleeye:


Credo che si comportino così anche le donne con "l'altra" (anche se per l'uomo c'è anche la questione "atavica" del controllo del territorio...).

Per me è più semplice. A meno che non si chiuda poi con il coniuge ci devi convivere, con l'altro/a no...


----------



## Nocciola (29 Novembre 2016)

ilnikko ha detto:


> perchè l'uomo è cacciatore e la donna preda :singleeye:


.
Interessante.....:inlove:


----------



## danny (29 Novembre 2016)

Da quel che leggo elaborando gli indizi in chiave statistica per me questi trombano. Scoperti hanno al solito diradato gli incontri sentendosi ugualmente per whatsApp. Messo alle strette lui ha negato come è consuetudine fare e adesso si sta cagando sotto per paura che sua moglie venga a sapere tutto. Sempre che a sua moglie gliene freghi qualcosa. Se le cose stanno così per un po' sei a posto. Calmate le acque aspettati il secondo cellulare d'ordinanza e una ripresa delle attività in maniera più discreta. Queste cose non le fermi così. Anzi, non le fermi proprio. Inutile chiedere spiegazioni a lei. Son quasi certo ti mentirebbe.


----------



## spleen (29 Novembre 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Da quel che leggo elaborando gli indizi in chiave statistica per me questi trombano. Scoperti hanno al solito diradato gli incontri sentendosi ugualmente per whatsApp. Messo alle strette lui ha negato come è consuetudine fare e adesso si sta cagando sotto per paura che sua moglie venga a sapere tutto. Sempre che a sua moglie gliene freghi qualcosa. Se le cose stanno così per un po' sei a posto. Calmate le acque aspettati il secondo cellulare d'ordinanza e una ripresa delle attività in maniera più discreta. Queste cose non le fermi così. Anzi, non le fermi proprio. Inutile chiedere spiegazioni a lei. Son quasi certo ti mentirebbe.


Sei tranchant.


----------



## Altravita (29 Novembre 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Sei tranchant.


No è realista .


----------



## ilnikko (29 Novembre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> .
> Interessante.....:inlove:


Bambina... su', da brava
va' che vengo su 

:inlove:


----------



## oscar999 (29 Novembre 2016)

So benissimo che bisogna essere in due x fare le cose e che mia moglie ha le sue responsabilita..abbiamo parlato..lei mi ha detto che la cosa e' andata in crescendo un po anche x attriti tra di noi..io ripensando agli ultimi tempi e mettendo assieme piccole cose che avevo notato e che sul momento nn ho dato importanza posso dire che gia piu di un anno lei era sempre su whatsapp diceva con gruppo amiche o quelli della leva io controllo e vedo questo tipo im chat da solo fuori da quella della leva..il mess era gia di quelli che fanno battutine con doppi sensi..premetto che nn conosco suoi amici della leva e mi sono domandato xche questo parla fuori dal gruppo..stupidamente nn sono andato a guardare se faceva parte del gruppo ..dite di lasciarlo perdere..


----------



## Nocciola (29 Novembre 2016)

ilnikko ha detto:


> Bambina... su', da brava
> va' che vengo su
> 
> :inlove:


.
Minaccia o promessa?


----------



## ilnikko (29 Novembre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> .
> Minaccia o promessa?


promessa, baby


----------



## danny (29 Novembre 2016)

oscar999 ha detto:


> So benissimo che bisogna essere in due x fare le cose e che mia moglie ha le sue responsabilita..abbiamo parlato..lei mi ha detto c*he la cosa e' andata in crescendo un po anche x attriti tra di noi*..io ripensando agli ultimi tempi e mettendo assieme piccole cose che avevo notato e che sul momento nn ho dato importanza posso dire che gia piu di un anno lei era sempre su whatsapp diceva con gruppo amiche o quelli della leva io controllo e vedo questo tipo im chat da solo fuori da quella della leva..il mess era gia di quelli che fanno battutine con doppi sensi..premetto che nn conosco suoi amici della leva e mi sono domandato xche questo parla fuori dal gruppo..stupidamente nn sono andato a guardare se faceva parte del gruppo ..dite di lasciarlo perdere..


Io dico di tenere aperti bene gli occhi.
Sul neretto: anche nelle giustificazioni rispecchi perfettamente la media.


----------



## oscar999 (29 Novembre 2016)

Occhi apertissimi..ma nn posso essere sempre dietro di lei o nella sua testa..e comunque nella ricostruzione c'e' anche la fiducia che dovro' avere in lei..dovro'.. Magari piu avanti..
Sono anche molto incazzato con lo stronzo..amico..xche ho saputo che e' " capitato x caso" a trovare una sua ex quando sua moglie era o aveva appena finito di curarsi da un cancro..che pezzo di merda e' uno che con la moglie malata va a cercarne un altra???
Quando gli ho prospettato di avvertire la moglie di quello che stava succedendo..pur continuando a rassicurarmi che nn era successo niente e che erano solo amici..si e' portato avanti dicendo che ne avrebbe parlato con lei..


----------



## Brunetta (29 Novembre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> quoto
> soprattutto non capisco perchè hai paura che lo stronzo si faccia vivo e non che sia lei a rifarsi viva con lui
> Ma perchè avete sempre questo atteggiamento?:sbatti::sbatti::sbatti::sbatti::sbatti::sbatti::sbatti::sbatti::sbatti::sbatti::sbatti::sbatti::sbatti::sbatti::sbatti::sbatti::sbatti::sbatti:


Da :kick:


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Novembre 2016)

oscar999 ha detto:


> ciao a tutti,
> circa 20 giorni guardando cell di mia moglie trovo una chat con uno che nn conosco con le solite emoticon spinte sottilineate da frasi ambigue..decido di controllarla e spio in real time le sue chat..mi sembrano troppo calorose e decido di chiarire..la sera gli dico che ho visto chat lei dice che è un amico e che stanno scherzando..mi arrabbio ci deve essere un limite a quello che si dice con amici oltre nn si è solo amici..lei ribadisce solo amici .. riesco a sapere qualcosa di più..lui è un suo ex..che circa un anno fa' .. trovandosi a passare dove lei lavora era entrato x salutarla, si erano lasciati cell e all'inizio si sentivano saltuariamente x sapere come andava poi sempre più frequentemente e  l'amicizia
> si era rinsaldata , parlavano scherzavano e quella che ho visto sembrava di due molto complici..
> discutiamo animatamente e lei ammette che la cosa gli è sfuggita dalle mani..a tal punto di voler bene all'amico..ma solo come amico ..e che mai hanno pensato o parlato di lasciare le famiglie..
> ...


Ciao oscar 
direi che se lo hai minacciato di girare le chat a sua moglie dubito continui a sentirsi con la tua.


----------



## Lacosachenonhaimportanza (29 Novembre 2016)

Non so ma io quando sono stato tradito e/o ho sentito di tradimenti reputo logico prendersela con la persona a cui stai insieme e non l'altro che ci ha provato (a meno che non sia uno che conosci o tuo amico).

Parlare con lui, minacciarlo..bah, alla fine fa quel che vuole, è tuo moglie che deve tenersi la patatina calma nelle mutande perchè è lei che ha delle responsabilità nei suoi e nei confronti tuoi, non lui.

Questo modo machoman di andare a picchiare fisicamente o psicologicamente "l'avversario", proteggendo la propria metà, l'ho sempre vista come una cosa ridicola e puramente virile ed ignorante allo stesso tempo, senza centrare il fulcro della situazione: la donna ha acconsentito quindi ha accettato di sua spontanea volontà.


----------



## JON (29 Novembre 2016)

oscar999 ha detto:


> ciao a tutti,
> circa 20 giorni guardando cell di mia moglie trovo una chat con uno che nn conosco con le solite emoticon spinte sottilineate da frasi ambigue..decido di controllarla e spio in real time le sue chat..mi sembrano troppo calorose e decido di chiarire..la sera gli dico che ho visto chat lei dice che è un amico e che stanno scherzando..mi arrabbio ci deve essere un limite a quello che si dice con amici oltre nn si è solo amici..lei ribadisce solo amici .. riesco a sapere qualcosa di più..lui è un suo ex..che circa un anno fa' .. trovandosi a passare dove lei lavora era entrato x salutarla, si erano lasciati cell e all'inizio si sentivano saltuariamente x sapere come andava poi sempre più frequentemente e  l'amicizia
> si era rinsaldata , parlavano scherzavano e quella che ho visto sembrava di due molto complici..
> discutiamo animatamente e lei ammette che la cosa gli è sfuggita dalle mani..a tal punto di voler bene all'amico..ma solo come amico ..e che mai hanno pensato o parlato di lasciare le famiglie..
> ...


Hai fatto tutto quello che dovevi e potevi fare. Non devi fare altro, devi solo stare accorto. E qui comincia il bello.


----------



## oscar999 (29 Novembre 2016)

X Brunetta..la prima cosa che ho pensato..
Altri aggiornamenti sullo stronzo..
Si  e' presentato dalla ex quando sua moglie aveva appena finito o stava finendo la chemioterapia ..e ora e' ancora in cura..
Va in oratorio x fare vedere che santo che e'..
Quando gli ho detto che volevo parlare con sua moglie x farlo giudicare da lei..ha continuato a ripetermi che era dispiaciuto x la situazione che stavo vivendo..che nn era successo niente..e che avrebbe parlato con sua moglie..ergo anche lei nn sapeva niente della..solo..amica
Capisco che parlare con una persona che nn sta bene nn la aiuti a superare i suoi problemi..
Ma e' giusto che uno cosi la passi liscia??


----------



## delfino curioso (29 Novembre 2016)

Io non capisco quante possibilità bisogna dare ad un rapporto che si basa sulla "fiducia e lealtà" reciproca.
Ti ho beccata, ti ho sottolineato che il tuo comportamento è fuori dal nostro rapporto di cui sopra, riproviamo e ti ribecco. Cosa c'è ancora da parlare e con chi???????



danny ha detto:


> *Da quel che leggo elaborando gli indizi in chiave statistica per me questi trombano*. Scoperti hanno al solito diradato gli incontri sentendosi ugualmente per whatsApp. Messo alle strette lui ha negato come è consuetudine fare e adesso si sta cagando sotto per paura che sua moglie venga a sapere tutto. Sempre che a sua moglie gliene freghi qualcosa. Se le cose stanno così per un po' sei a posto. Calmate le acque aspettati il secondo cellulare d'ordinanza e una ripresa delle attività in maniera più discreta. Queste cose non le fermi così. Anzi, non le fermi proprio. Inutile chiedere spiegazioni a lei. Son quasi certo ti mentirebbe.



ovvio danny ex che si incontrano per caso, si scambiano i numeri di telefono per quattro chiacchiere ricordando i vecchi tempi, ma chi ci crede ancora????? ma veramente quando sento queste cose mi viene da ridere e pensare: "ma che pensate che siamo un branco di coglioni"



oscar999 ha detto:


> So benissimo che bisogna essere in due x fare le cose e che mia moglie ha le sue responsabilita..abbiamo parlato..*lei mi ha detto che la cosa e' andata in crescendo un po anche x attriti tra di noi*..io ripensando agli ultimi tempi e mettendo assieme piccole cose che avevo notato e che sul momento nn ho dato importanza posso dire che gia piu di un anno lei era sempre su whatsapp diceva con gruppo amiche o quelli della leva io controllo e vedo questo tipo im chat da solo fuori da quella della leva..il mess era gia di quelli che fanno battutine con doppi sensi..premetto che nn conosco suoi amici della leva e mi sono domandato xche questo parla fuori dal gruppo..stupidamente nn sono andato a guardare se faceva parte del gruppo ..dite di lasciarlo perdere..


Che bello vivere in una relazione dove si è sempre d'accordo.........solo che non capita quasi mai.
Dico che ti stai "bevendo" le cose che ti racconta tua moglie con molto superficialità. Io dico che è meglio sapere tutta la verità e poi agire di conseguenza ma con tua moglie però.
Ho un solo dubbio: tua moglie tutta la verità non te la dirà mai.


----------



## JON (29 Novembre 2016)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> Io non capisco quante possibilità bisogna dare ad un rapporto che si basa sulla "fiducia e lealtà" reciproca.
> Ti ho beccata, ti ho sottolineato che il tuo comportamento è fuori dal nostro rapporto di cui sopra, riproviamo e ti ribecco. Cosa c'è ancora da parlare e con chi???????


Ma vedi, anche se qualcosa qui è successo, per il fatto che nulla si sia realmente conclamato, tutto resta aleatorio.

Il problema principale è che qui, anche se qualcosa di grave è successo, in realtà non ancora si arriva al dunque. Direi che la comunicazione è ancora "sporca".


----------



## delfino curioso (29 Novembre 2016)

oscar999 ha detto:


> Occhi apertissimi..ma nn posso essere sempre dietro di lei o nella sua testa..e comunque nella ricostruzione c'e' anche la fiducia che dovro' avere in lei..dovro'.. Magari piu avanti..
> Sono anche molto incazzato con lo stronzo..amico..xche ho saputo che e' " capitato x caso" a trovare una sua ex quando sua moglie era o aveva appena finito di curarsi da un cancro..che pezzo di merda e' uno che con la moglie malata va a cercarne un altra???
> Quando gli ho prospettato di avvertire la moglie di quello che stava succedendo..pur continuando a rassicurarmi che nn era successo niente e che erano solo amici..si e' portato avanti dicendo che ne avrebbe parlato con lei..



Pensate un po che "soggetto" è questo la moglie con il cancro e lui a fare lo stupido con la ex (SENZA PAROLE). Tua moglie stà cosa la sapeva????? Perché se tua moglie lo sapeva è un "soggetto" peggiore dell'ex. Scusami la franchezza ma ho perso da poco mia madre e mio fratello per la stessa malattia e so cosa vuol dire stare vicino ad una persona affetta da cancro e quanto si soffre. IMPERDONABILE.


----------



## delfino curioso (29 Novembre 2016)

JON ha detto:


> Ma vedi, anche se qualcosa qui è successo, per il fatto che nulla si sia realmente conclamato, tutto resta aleatorio.
> 
> Il problema principale è che qui, anche se qualcosa di grave è successo, in realtà non ancora si arriva al dunque. Direi che la comunicazione è ancora "sporca".


Jon hai ragione, ma questo tipo è uno schifoso (ha letto che la moglie si cura per il cancro) e siccome al 90% lo sa anche la moglie del nostro nuovo amico di cosa vogliamo parlare??????? aleatorio??? ma un calcio in culo no??????


----------



## oscar999 (29 Novembre 2016)

X delfino..
Mia moglie mi ha detto che quando hanno iniziato a sentirsi lui gli ha raccontato dei problemi che la moglie aveva avuto..e risolti..questo mi ha detto..
Ma lui mi ha detto che e' ancora in cura..e io cercando notizie ho scoperto che lei sicuramente era in cura o in ospedale nel2013..

Purtroppo io di sicuro ho solo mess che si inviavano..certezze che si vedevano no..

E cosa piu importante ho una figlia di 12 anni a cui pensare


----------



## delfino curioso (29 Novembre 2016)

oscar999 ha detto:


> X delfino..
> Mia moglie mi ha detto che quando hanno iniziato a sentirsi lui gli ha raccontato dei problemi che la moglie aveva avuto..e risolti..questo mi ha detto..
> Ma lui mi ha detto che e' ancora in cura..e io cercando notizie ho scoperto che lei sicuramente era in cura o in ospedale nel2013..
> 
> ...



Scusami per la brutalità. Il cancro non è un raffreddore che prendi l'aspirina e ti passa, ma è una malattia subdola che nella maggior parte dei casi ricompare (purtroppo). Quindi se lui lo definisci una "merda" perché una persona che conosce la situazione ed intrattiene rapporti non proprio nella norma (come pensi anche tu) non lo è.
Ti consigliere vivamente di astenerti, a questo punto al  parlare con la moglie  dell'amico di tua moglie, perché già soffre per le sue condizioni di salute (questo è un problema serio).


----------



## Piperita (29 Novembre 2016)

oscar999 ha detto:


> X Brunetta..la prima cosa che ho pensato..
> Altri aggiornamenti sullo stronzo..
> Si  e' presentato dalla ex quando sua moglie aveva appena finito o stava finendo la chemioterapia ..e ora e' ancora in cura..
> Va in oratorio x fare vedere che santo che e'..
> ...


Scusa ma invece di pensare a mettere  posto lui che è uno sconosciuto, perché non pensi a tua moglie?
Lui può fare quello che vuole ma se lei non gli da filo non credo che riuscirà a concludere.

No dargli l'importanza che non ha.
Il problema lo avete tu e tua moglie e si risolve tra di voi, lasciando gli altri fuori.


----------



## trilobita (29 Novembre 2016)

Piperita ha detto:


> Scusa ma invece di pensare a mettere  posto lui che è uno sconosciuto, perché non pensi a tua moglie?
> Lui può fare quello che vuole ma se lei non gli da filo non credo che riuscirà a concludere.
> 
> No dargli l'importanza che non ha.
> Il problema lo avete tu e tua moglie e si risolve tra di voi, lasciando gli altri fuori.


Completamente d'accordo,quoto tutto


----------



## oscar999 (30 Novembre 2016)

tribolita..piperita..avete ragione e come ho gia detto con mia moglie stiamo cercando di ritrovarci..
ma questo ..con la moglie che sta male..bussa alle case degli altri..
è un pezzo di merda..se lo trovavo la prima sett nn ci avrei pensato due volte ad andarlo a prendere..
e se nn mi avesse detto della moglie ancora in cura avrei gia telefonato a lei..


----------



## Homer (30 Novembre 2016)

oscar999 ha detto:


> tribolita..piperita..avete ragione e come ho gia detto con mia moglie stiamo cercando di ritrovarci..
> ma questo ..*con la moglie che sta male..bussa alle case degli altri..*
> *è un pezzo di merda*..se lo trovavo la prima sett nn ci avrei pensato due volte ad andarlo a prendere..
> e se nn mi avesse detto della moglie ancora in cura avrei gia telefonato a lei..



Ti garantisco che ci sono "uomini" che hanno fatto anche di peggio, ovviamente supportati da "donne" che hanno acconsentito quel "peggio".......


----------



## trilobita (30 Novembre 2016)

oscar999 ha detto:


> tribolita..piperita..avete ragione e come ho gia detto con mia moglie stiamo cercando di ritrovarci..
> ma questo ..con la moglie che sta male..bussa alle case degli altri..
> è un pezzo di merda..se lo trovavo la prima sett nn ci avrei pensato due volte ad andarlo a prendere..
> e se nn mi avesse detto della moglie ancora in cura avrei gia telefonato a lei..


Guarda che lui ha bussato,ma tua moglie la porta gliel'ha aperta più e più volte,quindi lui la prima volta ci ha provato,in seguito ha continuato perché sapeva che la porta per lui sarebbe sempre stata aperta...


----------



## oscar999 (30 Novembre 2016)

trilobita ha detto:


> Guarda che lui ha bussato,ma tua moglie la porta gliel'ha aperta più e più volte,quindi lui la prima volta ci ha provato,in seguito ha continuato perché sapeva che la porta per lui sarebbe sempre stata aperta...


lo so benissimo..e con lei ho gia parlato ..
risultato...io sto male..nervosissimo..e la cosa si riflette anche in casa..devo cercare di stare tranquillo soprattutto x mia figlia..
e lui bello tranquillo a casa ..magari continua a ridere alle mie spalle
NN MI VAAAAA


----------



## trilobita (30 Novembre 2016)

oscar999 ha detto:


> lo so benissimo..e con lei ho gia parlato ..
> risultato...io sto male..nervosissimo..e la cosa si riflette anche in casa..devo cercare di stare tranquillo soprattutto x mia figlia..
> e lui bello tranquillo a casa ..magari continua a ridere alle mie spalle
> NN MI VAAAAA


Vedi,il fatto che se tu focalizzi la tua rabbia su di lui e non su chi ha permesso,favorito,voluto questo e non riesci a farle capire la gravità della sua condotta,tra un po' potresti trovarti a doverti vendicare di altri vitelloni del momento...


----------



## oscar999 (30 Novembre 2016)

la mia rabbia è gia stata espressa a lei.ora vorrei togliere anche a lui ogni dubbio..o ripensamento..
x i vitelloni di domani..devo cercare di fidarmi di lei..
anche curandola maggiormente..


----------



## JON (30 Novembre 2016)

oscar999 ha detto:


> lo so benissimo..e con lei ho gia parlato ..
> risultato...io sto male..nervosissimo..e la cosa si riflette anche in casa..devo cercare di stare tranquillo soprattutto x mia figlia..
> e lui bello tranquillo a casa ..magari continua a ridere alle mie spalle
> NN MI VAAAAA


Tu hai tutti i diritti di mettergli mano, a lui intendo e non in senso fisico. Per esperienza personale so che ci sono soggetti che, impuniti, mantengono alta la cresta. Non si può dire che tutti nei panni di lui siano menefreghisti, sicuramente ci sono uomini che a quelle condizioni proverebbero quanto meno un minimo di vergogna e mortificazione, ma ce ne sono altri per cui il semplice fatto di non essere coinvolti e danneggiati dalla situazione si sentono dei meritevoli galletti.

Il succo del discorso è che tu hai il diritto e il potere di agire come meglio credi ed entro gli ovvi vincoli, ma devi essere obiettivo e cercare di capire quanto e come una tua reazione possa essere produttiva. Penso che, se l'obiettivo di mettere un po' di pepe in culo all'altro si limita soltanto al tentativo di controbilanciare la tua rabbia, potresti non ottenere i risultati che ti aspetti.


----------



## JON (30 Novembre 2016)

trilobita ha detto:


> Guarda che lui ha bussato,ma tua moglie la porta gliel'ha aperta più e più volte,quindi lui la prima volta ci ha provato,in seguito ha continuato perché sapeva che la porta per lui sarebbe sempre stata aperta...


Trilo, scusa eh, ma se oscar intende mettere mano a tutti e due, non direi che sbaglia. Al limite, se proprio lo vogliamo criticare, gli potremmo dire che il suo zelo è un tantino eccessivo.


----------



## oscar999 (30 Novembre 2016)

jon..
come ho gia detto se nn fosse x problemi di salute della moglie ..la chiamerei o andrei a trovarla x spiegare quello che successo..sara' poi lei a decidere cosa fare.. magari nn gli frega niente.. ma ne dubito visto che lui tipo casa e chiesa impegnato nel sociale..e si è guardato bene di dire che è andato a trovare ex..


----------



## JON (30 Novembre 2016)

oscar999 ha detto:


> jon..
> come ho gia detto se nn fosse x problemi di salute della moglie ..la chiamerei o andrei a trovarla x spiegare quello che successo..sara' poi lei a decidere cosa fare.. magari nn gli frega niente.. ma ne dubito visto che lui tipo casa e chiesa impegnato nel sociale..e si è guardato bene di dire che è andato a trovare ex..


Allora ti dico che tu sottovaluti la forza d'animo che una persona che attraversa un momento difficile legato alla salute possa avere. Naturalmente dipende dai casi, ma ci sono persone, e direi piuttosto donne, che in difficoltà mostrano risorse inaspettate. Potrei sbagliarmi ovviamente, ma a questo punto direi che tu la conosci piuttosto bene.


----------



## trilobita (30 Novembre 2016)

JON ha detto:


> Allora ti dico che tu sottovaluti la forza d'animo che una persona che attraversa un momento difficile legato alla salute possa avere. Naturalmente dipende dai casi, ma ci sono persone, e direi piuttosto donne, che in difficoltà mostrano risorse inaspettate. Potrei sbagliarmi ovviamente, ma a questo punto direi che tu la conosci piuttosto bene.


Un mio ex parente ha pensato bene di traslocare dall'amante mentre la moglie era in degenza per il trapianto del midollo per combattere la leucemia....


----------



## JON (30 Novembre 2016)

trilobita ha detto:


> Un mio ex parente ha pensato bene di traslocare dall'amante mentre la moglie era in degenza per il trapianto del midollo per combattere la leucemia....


Quindi?


----------



## trilobita (30 Novembre 2016)

JON ha detto:


> Quindi?


Quindi a distanza di 10 anni lei sta bene,ha superato il momento critico solo con le sue forze,visto che il marito,ora ex,aveva altro a cui pensare.Quindi si,a volte le donne in difficoltà di salute,tirano fuori risorse in credibili nonostante chi gli stia vicino,gli crei problemi


----------



## oscar999 (30 Novembre 2016)

Vero..ci sono delle risorse dentro di noi che in certe occasioni escono e ci rafforzano..
Il problema e' che nn siamo tutti uguali e l' effetto che fa a uno potrebbe essere l'esatto contrario in un altro..
Lo dico con cognizione di causa avendo gia passato situazioni simili..


----------



## JON (30 Novembre 2016)

oscar999 ha detto:


> Vero..ci sono delle risorse dentro di noi che in certe occasioni escono e ci rafforzano..
> Il problema e' che nn siamo tutti uguali e l' effetto che fa a uno potrebbe essere l'esatto contrario in un altro..
> Lo dico con cognizione di causa avendo gia passato situazioni simili..


Si c'è questo rischio naturalmente.
Perciò ti dicevo di essere obiettivo e capire dove andare a parare. Queste cose quindi non devono essere funzionali alla rabbia che potrebbe far compiere gesti inutili e dannosi.

Non escluderei però lo scenario in cui, nonostante le difficoltà per la salute e l'eventuale rivelazione che di certo non è piacevole, la moglie possa prendere inaspettatamente la palla al balzo ed affrontare la situazione che, in fin dei conti, potrebbe non piovergli addosso a ciel sereno. Chi lo sa. Ovviamente potresti procurare dei danni in via del tutto preterintenzionale.


----------



## delfino curioso (30 Novembre 2016)

trilobita ha detto:


> Quindi a distanza di 10 anni lei sta bene,ha superato il momento critico solo con le sue forze,visto che il marito,ora ex,aveva altro a cui pensare.Quindi si,a volte le donne in difficoltà di salute,tirano fuori risorse in credibili nonostante chi gli stia vicino,gli crei problemi


per esperienza ti dico che in questa malattia e del modo in cui reagire ad essere l'aspetto psicologico è fondamentale.


----------



## oscar999 (30 Novembre 2016)

grazie delfino..
lo so perfettamente..visto che le ho gia' vissute in prima persona..


----------



## Brunetta (5 Dicembre 2016)

oscar999 ha detto:


> X Brunetta..la prima cosa che ho pensato..
> Altri aggiornamenti sullo stronzo..
> Si  e' presentato dalla ex quando sua moglie aveva appena finito o stava finendo la chemioterapia ..e ora e' ancora in cura..
> Va in oratorio x fare vedere che santo che e'..
> ...


Scusa il ritardo. Non avevo letto.
Io penso che quando si vive una situazione così drammatica, occuparsi di giudicare l'altro sia fuorviante.


----------



## Brunetta (5 Dicembre 2016)

O.T. come altri commenti.
Quando è morto mio padre, dopo il funerale siamo andate io e mia madre a mangiare un toast, mia zia ci ha accompagnate per dire che lei quando soffre non mangia. Ovviamente noi l'avevamo assistito e non mangiavamo da 24h.
Ecco certi commenti mi hanno ricordato quell'episodio e quei fotografi che fermano un attimo di sorriso magari per un inciampo in un momento di dolore.
Non credo che nessuno possa decidere il protocollo unico da seguire quando accade una disgrazia.
Meglio pensare a come vivere meglio noi.


----------



## oscar999 (6 Dicembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> O.T. come altri commenti.
> Quando è morto mio padre, dopo il funerale siamo andate io e mia madre a mangiare un toast, mia zia ci ha accompagnate per dire che lei quando soffre non mangia. Ovviamente noi l'avevamo assistito e non mangiavamo da 24h.
> Ecco certi commenti mi hanno ricordato quell'episodio e quei fotografi che fermano un attimo di sorriso magari per un inciampo in un momento di dolore.
> Non credo che nessuno possa decidere il protocollo unico da seguire quando accade una disgrazia.
> Meglio pensare a come vivere meglio noi.


come gia detto..nella mia vita..ho gia avuto e vissuto in prima persona esperienze del genere..quindi so perfettamente come si sente e di cosa ha bisogno una persona in quei momenti..
lui mi ha detto che il peggio è passato ma ancora in cura..moglie..
in questo momento sto ancora cercando di sistemare e capire bene quello che è successo con mia moglie..cecando  x quello che ancora provo x lei e x mia figlia di ricomiciare..
ma avvertito moglie che nn accetto che x colpa di quello ne risenta mia figlia..


----------



## delfino curioso (6 Dicembre 2016)

oscar999 ha detto:


> come gia detto..nella mia vita..ho gia avuto e vissuto in prima persona esperienze del genere..quindi so perfettamente come si sente e di cosa ha bisogno una persona in quei momenti..
> lui mi ha detto che il peggio è passato ma ancora in cura..moglie..
> in questo momento sto ancora cercando di sistemare e capire bene quello che è successo con mia moglie..cecando  x quello che ancora provo x lei e x mia figlia di ricomiciare..
> *ma avvertito moglie che nn accetto che x colpa di quello ne risenta mia figlia..[/QUOTE*]
> ...


----------



## oscar999 (6 Dicembre 2016)

x delfino.. 
sono stato ammalato anch'io e ne sono uscito..
mio padre morto in tre mesi x un tumore ..


----------



## JON (6 Dicembre 2016)

oscar999 ha detto:


> come gia detto..nella mia vita..ho gia avuto e vissuto in prima persona esperienze del genere..quindi so perfettamente come si sente e di cosa ha bisogno una persona in quei momenti..
> lui mi ha detto che il peggio è passato ma ancora in cura..moglie..
> in questo momento sto ancora cercando di sistemare e capire bene quello che è successo con mia moglie..cecando  x quello che ancora provo x lei e x mia figlia di ricomiciare..
> *ma avvertito moglie che nn accetto che x colpa di quello ne risenta mia figlia*..


Si, però non è che tua figlia possa sentirsi meglio perché l'amico fritz ha avuto quello che meritava.

Tu devi pensare in primis a ristabilire un clima sereno in casa tua a prescindere, mentre il trattamento riservato all'amico fritz è un altro paio di maniche. Cioè, devi capire che il desiderio di vendetta puoi anche soddisfarlo, ma non sarà questo ad aiutarti per quanto concerne la tua famiglia.

L'amico fritz, nemmeno a dirlo, è un impunito. Devi solo valutare quali sarebbero i risultati di una tua eventuale rivelazione alla moglie.


----------



## oscar999 (6 Dicembre 2016)

jon.. moglie gia avvertita che se nn si sistema la cosa e figlia ne risente nn passa liscia..
nn permetto a nessuno di entrare e rovinare vita di mia figlia


----------



## mistral (6 Dicembre 2016)

oscar999 ha detto:


> lo so benissimo..e con lei ho gia parlato ..
> risultato...io sto male..nervosissimo..e la cosa si riflette anche in casa..devo cercare di stare tranquillo soprattutto x mia figlia..
> e lui bello tranquillo a casa ..magari continua a ridere alle mie spalle
> NN MI VAAAAA


Ma perché pensi che rida alle tue spalle.Io invece penso che non sia esattamente tranquillo visto che hai in mano qualche prova che potrebbe fargli passare più di qualche brutto momento.


----------



## oscar999 (6 Dicembre 2016)

ma se lascio passare troppo tempo..lui pensa che la passa liscia..


----------



## JON (6 Dicembre 2016)

oscar999 ha detto:


> jon.. moglie gia avvertita che se nn si sistema la cosa e figlia ne risente nn passa liscia..
> nn permetto a nessuno di entrare e rovinare vita di mia figlia


Hai fatto bene a metterla su questo piano. Non tanto per il fatto che lui venga punito, ma per il tentativo di riportare l'attenzione di tua moglie sulla situazione e a spronarla a rendersi conto delle cazzate che va facendo.

Quello che intendevo è che se non ottieni la collaborazione di tua moglie, l'amico lo puoi pure impalare che non otterrai quell che cerchi.

Per come la vedo io, devi fare ogni tentativo per riportare tua moglie in carreggiata e la serenità nella tua famiglia, e separatamente prenderti cura dell'amico fritz. E' un discorso a parte.


----------



## delfino curioso (6 Dicembre 2016)

oscar999 ha detto:


> jon.. moglie gia avvertita che se nn si sistema la cosa e figlia ne risente nn passa liscia..
> nn permetto a nessuno di entrare e rovinare vita di mia figlia


Scusami oscar, la cosa che non capisco è tu vuoi ricucire il rapporto, mente tua moglie "gioca" ancora con l'altro?????


----------



## ugo1969 (6 Dicembre 2016)

*A sua moglie*

Io L ho detto  . Ti fa stare bene . Non è vero che lui non c entra nulla .


----------



## JON (6 Dicembre 2016)

ugo1969 ha detto:


> Io L ho detto  . Ti fa stare bene . Non è vero che lui non c entra nulla .


Ah, quindi hai proceduto. 

Chi l'ha detto che lui non c'entra.


----------



## ugo1969 (6 Dicembre 2016)

JON ha detto:


> Ah, quindi hai proceduto.
> 
> Chi l'ha detto che lui non c'entra.


Tu no ma qualcuno fa la morale su questo punto . Lui ha il 30% delle responsabilità . Comunque buttato fuori casa e sul lavoro ....sua moglie è il suo capo assieme al fratello di lei... Poi era anche un mettere alla prova mia moglie, vedere se era con me o con lui


----------



## JON (6 Dicembre 2016)

ugo1969 ha detto:


> Tu no ma qualcuno fa la morale su questo punto . Lui ha il 30% delle responsabilità . Comunque buttato fuori casa e sul lavoro ....sua moglie è il suo capo assieme al fratello di lei... *Poi era anche un mettere alla prova mia moglie, vedere se era con me o con lui*


Per me si può chiudere . Hai superato pure le mie aspettative. 
Devo dire inoltre che sei stato piuttosto lucido, per il neretto.

Scusa ma mi viene anche da sorriderci un po', ma non mi fraintendere. Meglio di questo non potevi fare. Vado.


----------



## trilobita (6 Dicembre 2016)

ugo1969 ha detto:


> Tu no ma qualcuno fa la morale su questo punto . Lui ha il 30% delle responsabilità . Comunque buttato fuori casa e sul lavoro ....sua moglie è il suo capo assieme al fratello di lei... Poi era anche un mettere alla prova mia moglie, vedere se era con me o con lui


Spero che tua moglie sia rimasta dalla tua parte e non abbia invece fatto trapelare che ci tiene ancora all'altro


----------



## delfino curioso (6 Dicembre 2016)

ugo1969 ha detto:


> Tu no ma qualcuno fa la morale su questo punto . Lui ha il 30% delle responsabilità . Comunque buttato fuori casa e sul lavoro ....sua moglie è il suo capo assieme al fratello di lei... Poi era anche un mettere alla prova mia moglie, vedere se era con me o con lui



Non avevo capito che già avevi parlato con la moglie dell'amico.
Spero per te che tua moglie sia dalla tua parte, perché adesso se l'amico è un tipo "vendicativo" tornerà alla carica......


----------



## Brunetta (6 Dicembre 2016)

Mi astengo per un po' dall'intervenire in questo thread.
Conosco il dolore del tradimento, ma non capisco questo bisogno a ergersi a giudici e decidere di rovinare la vita affettiva ed economico-lavorativa. Il "non farla passare liscia" non lo capisco proprio.
Oltretutto mi viene il dubbio che più che di dolore per amore mi viene il pensiero che si tratti solo di orgoglio e di ferita narcisistica.


----------



## ugo1969 (6 Dicembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mi astengo per un po' dall'intervenire in questo thread.
> Conosco il dolore del tradimento, ma non capisco questo bisogno a ergersi a giudici e decidere di rovinare la vita affettiva ed economico-lavorativa. Il "non farla passare liscia" non lo capisco proprio.
> Oltretutto mi viene il dubbio che più che di dolore per amore mi viene il pensiero che si tratti solo di orgoglio e di ferita narcisistica.


Probabilmente hai ragione il mio egoismo contro il loro


----------



## JON (6 Dicembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mi astengo per un po' dall'intervenire in questo thread.
> Conosco il dolore del tradimento, ma non capisco questo bisogno a *ergersi a giudici* e decidere di rovinare la vita affettiva ed economico-lavorativa. Il "non farla passare liscia" non lo capisco proprio.
> Oltretutto mi viene il dubbio che più che di dolore per amore mi viene il pensiero che si tratti solo di orgoglio e di ferita narcisistica.


Non si tratta di giudicare. Per quanto riguarda l'orgoglio poi, può essere, ma è un aspetto del tutto soggettivo.

Prova a vedere però la cosa da altre prospettive, perché, ti assicuro, circolano certi impuniti che meriterebbero un trattamento a parte. Al limite si può scegliere di essere superiori, atteggiamento più consono alla mia natura, ma non si possono decifrare tutte le situazioni in base alla propria e singola etica.

Poi sei libera di applicare il tuo senso morale come preferisci, ma, per mia esperienza, dovresti sforzarti di vedere questa situazione con altre chiavi di lettura. Anche se non ti competono, visto che la tua natura pacifica non ti porterebbe a simili livelli.

E' un discorso astruso, lo ammetto. Cosi come ammetto che l'amico in questo caso ha solo la metà delle responsabilità, dato che l'altra metà è tutta della signora in questione.  Ma è un discorso a parte, come tale merita tutte le considerazioni del caso.

Tra l'altro, come presumevo, la moglie dell'amico fritz ha fatto presto a tirare le sue somme.


----------



## ugo1969 (6 Dicembre 2016)

ugo1969 ha detto:


> Probabilmente hai ragione il mio egoismo contro il loro




guarda che non sono io che l ho buttato fuori di casa ma sua moglie.....come non è lui che mi ha tradito ma mia moglie....io e lui siamo uguali : senza responsabilità!


----------



## ugo1969 (6 Dicembre 2016)

JON ha detto:


> Non si tratta di giudicare. Per quanto riguarda l'orgoglio poi, può essere, ma è un aspetto del tutto soggettivo.
> 
> Prova a vedere però la cosa da altre prospettive, perché, ti assicuro, circolano certi impuniti che meriterebbero un trattamento a parte. Al limite si può scegliere di essere superiori, atteggiamento più consono alla mia natura, ma non si possono decifrare tutte le situazioni in base alla propria e singola etica.
> 
> ...




ma chi è fritz?


----------



## JON (6 Dicembre 2016)

ugo1969 ha detto:


> ma chi è fritz?


Niente. Ti avevo scambiato per oscar, comunque il discorso non cambia.


----------



## Brunetta (6 Dicembre 2016)

JON ha detto:


> Non si tratta di giudicare. Per quanto riguarda l'orgoglio poi, può essere, ma è un aspetto del tutto soggettivo.
> 
> Prova a vedere però la cosa da altre prospettive, perché, ti assicuro, circolano certi impuniti che meriterebbero un trattamento a parte. Al limite si può scegliere di essere superiori, atteggiamento più consono alla mia natura, ma non si possono decifrare tutte le situazioni in base alla propria e singola etica.
> 
> ...


Per è mettersi in una posizione scomoda, fa tenere alta la tensione facendo il cecchino mirando fuori casa. Insomma tanta fatica per nulla.


----------



## void (6 Dicembre 2016)

ugo1969 ha detto:


> Probabilmente hai ragione il mio egoismo contro il loro


Posso comprendere la rabbia e a caldo anche una reazione "agitata", Ma questo no, questo non lo capisco. 
Si può minacciare di farlo, ma diventare artefici della vita di altre persone (la moglie di lui, i figli) che non c'entrano assolutamente niente, non è una cosa che condivido.

Nessuno ha obbligato tua moglie, è una cosa che devi chiarire con lei, gli altri centrano poco.


----------



## ipazia (6 Dicembre 2016)

..e le femmine avranno pure delle belle responsabilità se i maschi ancora si permettono di trattarle come un tozzo di pane attorno a cui ringhiare per non farselo portare via. 

Non lo metto in dubbio. 

Ma forse sarebbe anche ora che i maschietti si svegliassero un po'...la figa una femmina la usa come, quando, perchè e con chi vuole. 
E anche il resto di se stessa. 

Questo andare a cercare esternamente una causa ad un atto di libertà lo trovo veramente inutile e disfunzionale. 

Su molteplici livelli. 

Come femmina trovo veramente offensivo questo modo di intendere le femmine. 
E mi dispiace che esistano femmine che ancora si lasciano trattare in questo modo paternalistico. Per essere carina. 

E aggiungo. La predazione non è legata al genere. La predazione e il piacere della predazione è un modo di Essere. 

Che poi culturalmente le femmine abbiano fatto pompini coprendosi la mano con la bocca perchè fa brutto....è il risultato di secoli di condizionamenti e di paura del corpo della donna. 

 @_oscar999_, hai detto che vuoi iniziare a curare tua moglie...beh...inizia a ragionare intorno al fatto che non è una ritardata mentale condizionabile dal primo cazzo che le passa vicino e che la conduce sulla via del peccato. 
E' lei che decide se dirti la verità o mentirti, se trovare scappatoie alla vostra comunicazione o affrontare con chiarezza. 
E tu con lei. 

Quell'altro...mah...è tua moglie che ha distolto l'attenzione da te. L'ha deciso lei. 
Per motivi che ancora non sai. 

Vai a chiederli a quell'altro i motivi?
Quindi implicitamente ti dici che ne sa più lui di tua moglie che tu stesso?..e lei. 

Al posto di tua moglie molto probabilmente non avrei reagito bene al tuo contattare l'altro. 
E non perchè tu hai invaso uno spazio. 

Ma perchè sei andato da qualcun altro a chiedere di me. 

E questo a me direbbe molto sulla relazione. 

Io se fossi in voi parlerei della vostra relazione. 

Lui o un altro non fa differenza. 

Siete voi due che vi siete persi.


----------



## void (6 Dicembre 2016)

ugo1969 ha detto:


> Probabilmente hai ragione il mio egoismo contro il loro





ipazia ha detto:


> ..e le femmine avranno pure delle belle responsabilità se i maschi ancora si permettono di trattarle come un tozzo di pane attorno a cui ringhiare per non farselo portare via.
> 
> Non lo metto in dubbio.
> 
> ...


:up::up::up:


----------



## JON (6 Dicembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per è mettersi in una posizione scomoda, fa tenere alta la tensione facendo il cecchino mirando fuori casa. Insomma tanta fatica per nulla.


Quello che predico e ripeto in questi casi è, prima di tutto, essere obiettivi e capire se in realtà si sta tentando di mistificare i fatti per un inconsistente tornaconto.

Io do per scontato che si prendano entrambe le parti in causa e si valutino le responsabilità di tutti, comprese le proprie.
Di conseguenza ritengo che mettere mano all'amante di tua moglie può essere un discorso fondato e a parte, perché le condizioni in campo non sono sempre univoche.


----------



## ugo1969 (6 Dicembre 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> ..e le femmine avranno pure delle belle responsabilità se i maschi ancora si permettono di trattarle come un tozzo di pane attorno a cui ringhiare per non farselo portare via.
> 
> Non lo metto in dubbio.
> 
> ...




bello tutto vero ....ma anche no...basta con l irresponsabilità dell' altro...sono in 2 che mi hanno fatto del male ed ad entrambi contraccambio!!! Non sono gesù....sono maometto


----------



## danny (6 Dicembre 2016)

E' un confronto frequente su queste pagine, che si ripete ogni volta, opponendo diverse correnti di pensiero.
Cosa è giusto fare, in un mare di merda?
Galleggiare, tentare di uscirne fuori, ..., boh?
L'unica cosa certa è la consistenza e l'odore.
E il fatto che non piace a nessuno.
C'è sicuramente chi in questa circostanza si può sentire sollevato dal condividere il mare di merda con qualcun altro.
"Ma perché solo io a navigar in questo mare? Io meschino, mentre gli altri godono ben più gradite posizioni, senza meriti?
Già, perché se l'essere cornuti non è certo scelta nostra, come pure non vi è merito nel far le corna, non vi è persona che ci è solidale mentre sprofondiamo nella merda, mentre tutti in fin dei conti assolvono l'amante.
Che colpa ne ha? A spingerti nella merda è stata la traditrice, lui stava solo a guardare, senza fare niente, o quasi.
Fa schifo questo mare, e quindi fa schifo anche chi vi capita dentro.
In fin dei conti chi è cornuto è lo sconfitto, chi mette le corna è il vincitore. Quello che sta a guardare ma che gli fa schifo l'odore e se ne sta lontano.
Non mi sento di stigmatizzare qualcuno perché non vuole stare solo a sopportare le corna e l'odore.
Muoia Sansone con tutti i Filistei. 
Non ristabilirà la giustizia delle cose, ma imporrà una regola di convivenza. 
Magari per paura, ma non sarebbe la prima volta che accade.


----------



## Brunetta (6 Dicembre 2016)

ugo1969 ha detto:


> bello tutto vero ....ma anche no...basta con l irresponsabilità dell' altro...sono in 2 che mi hanno fatto del male ed ad entrambi contraccambio!!! Non sono gesù....sono maometto


Questo è l'errore! Il male a te è incidentale, un effetto collaterale. Avrebbero potuto anche non farti del male se tu fossi stato indifferente al loro rapporto.
Capisci che se non prendi atto di questo non uscirai dalla logica dell'attacco come difesa.
Credo che questa reazione, questo agito sia tipicamente maschile perché viene attivato il cervello primitivo, tipo il cane quando gli si toglie la ciotola mentre mangia.
Attiva la regione frontale e accetta il dolore e piangi invece di ringhiare.


----------



## JON (6 Dicembre 2016)

_


----------



## JON (6 Dicembre 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> ..e le femmine avranno pure delle belle responsabilità se i maschi ancora si permettono di trattarle come un tozzo di pane attorno a cui ringhiare per non farselo portare via.
> 
> Non lo metto in dubbio.
> 
> ...





void ha detto:


> Posso comprendere la rabbia e a caldo anche una reazione "agitata", Ma questo no, questo non lo capisco.
> Si può minacciare di farlo, ma diventare artefici della vita di altre persone (la moglie di lui, i figli) che non c'entrano assolutamente niente, non è una cosa che condivido.
> 
> Nessuno ha obbligato tua moglie, è una cosa che devi chiarire con lei, gli altri centrano poco.


Luoghi comuni.

 Dato che posso sembrare concettualmente all'opposto delle vostre considerazioni, mi sento chiamato in causa da queste affermazioni perché sono assolutamente riduttive. Quello che dite è alla base del mio discorso, lo ritengo assodato e scontato. Ma il vostro è un modo limitato di vedere la cosa, pur rimanendo corretto nella sostanza.


----------



## danny (6 Dicembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Questo è l'errore! Il male a te è incidentale, un effetto collaterale. Avrebbero potuto anche non farti del male se tu fossi stato indifferente al loro rapporto.
> Capisci che se non prendi atto di questo non uscirai dalla logica dell'attacco come difesa.
> Credo che questa reazione, questo agito sia tipicamente maschile perché viene attivato il cervello primitivo, tipo il cane quando gli si toglie la ciotola mentre mangia.
> Attiva la regione frontale e accetta il dolore e piangi invece di ringhiare.



E' il comportamento dell'"escluso".
Quello che viene emarginato dal banchetto dove tutti fanno festa e mangiano e sono felici, mentre lui non è stato invitato e resta solo tra rancore e dolore..
Puoi aspettarti che subisca reagendo razionalmente e interrompendo i rapporti con chi lo ha escluso, oppure reagisca con rabbia sfogandosi in qualche modo che potrebbe non risultare accettabile, alla luce della ragione.

PS Se ci fosse maggiore solidarietà e comprensione (piuttosto che la solita derisione) in generale verso i "cornuti" questa rabbia avrebbe meno motivo di esistere.


----------



## Diletta (6 Dicembre 2016)

*mi sembra che...*

ci sia stata un po' di confusione fra quello che dice l'utente UGO e l'utente OSCAR che è l'autore della discussione.
E' Ugo che ha parlato con la moglie, non Oscar.

O sbaglio io?


----------



## ugo1969 (6 Dicembre 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> ..e le femmine avranno pure delle belle responsabilità se i maschi ancora si permettono di trattarle come un tozzo di pane attorno a cui ringhiare per non farselo portare via.
> 
> Non lo metto in dubbio.
> 
> ...


----------



## JON (6 Dicembre 2016)

danny ha detto:


> *E' il comportamento dell'"escluso".*
> Quello che viene emarginato dal banchetto dove tutti fanno festa e mangiano, mentre lui non è stato invitato.
> Puoi aspettarti che subisca reagendo razionalmente e interrompendo i rapporti con chi lo ha escluso, oppure reagisca con rabbia sfogandosi in qualche modo che potrebbe non risultare accettabile, alla luce della ragione.


Danny, ma quale escluso. Ammetto che qualche mente bacata possa agire in questo senso. Ma se ne fai un discorso unico, sbagli sistematicamente.


----------



## ipazia (6 Dicembre 2016)

ugo1969 ha detto:


> bello tutto vero ....ma anche no...basta con l irresponsabilità dell' altro...sono in 2 che mi hanno fatto del male ed ad entrambi contraccambio!!! Non sono gesù....sono maometto


non lo so...chi fra i due aveva promesso di aver cura di te? 

Non è questione di irresponsabilità dell'altro. 
E neanche di responsabilità. 

Tua moglie è una adulta. Responsabile di se stessa. Che ha fatto promesse a te. E a te deve rendere conto di quele promesse.

Tua moglie ha scelto di coinvolgere quell'altro nel vostro territorio relazionale. Quell'altro del vostro territorio relazionale non ne sa nulla. Non lo riguarda. 
Lei si è assunta l'essere guardiana con te di quel territorio. Se non lo fa...è l'unica responsabile. 

La scusa del cazzo...e lo dico da femmina, non sta proprio su. 

Lui, l'altro, ha trombato CON una femmina che gli ha aperto le gambe. 

Lei ha dato disponibilità. Lei ha deciso di mentirti. 
Lei ha un accordo con te, assunto liberamente. 

E tu vai da un altro a chiedere di farti aiutare con tua moglie perchè mantenga le promesse fatte a te?

Se una femmina si tromba il mio uomo...è a lui che chiedo conto. 
E' lui che mi deve rispondere di dove è andato a ficcare il cazzo. Mentendo. Che la questione, per come la vedo io, è il mentire. Non che fine si fa fare al cazzo o alla figa. 

Una femmina vale l'altra, dal mio punto di vista. A questo livello. Nessuna ha nulla di interessante da dirmi.

E se l'avesse...i motivi per avere a che fare col mio uomo finirebbero in quel momento preciso. 
Che diventerebbe ai miei occhi un minus habens. 
E l'unico desiderio che avrei nei suoi riguardi sarebbe calpestarlo con uno stiletto 12. 
E solo e unicamente per disprezzo. 

Poi farei i conti con me stessa....che sono stat con un minus habens...e non me ne sono accorta. 

Non lo so...a me sembra tanto il discorso del papà, o della mamma, che va a chiedere spiegazioni all'amico perchè il figlio si droga. Dando la colpa all'amico che l'ha traviato. E considerando il figlio un decerebrato incapace di intendere e volere.

E già con un figlio è una mossa inutile e disfunzionale...

Con un partner, che dovrebbe essere Pari...non vedo la minima parità. 

E senza parità di responsabilità io non vedo coppia. 

Se tu scopassi un'altra, e tua moglie chiedesse spiegazioni a lei? 
Come se tu non avessi voce in capitolo...o poca...tanto poca da dover chiedere conto a qualcuno che della coppia non sa un emerito cazzo.


----------



## delfino curioso (6 Dicembre 2016)

ugo1969 ha detto:


> bello tutto vero ....ma anche no...basta con l irresponsabilità dell' altro...sono in 2 che mi hanno fatto del male ed ad entrambi contraccambio!!! Non sono gesù....sono maometto



Posso comprendere come ti senti in questo momento, ma penso che chi ha agito alle tue spalle è stata tua moglie che mi pare consenziente.
Non comprendo invece la posizione di tua moglie dopo la rivelazione alla moglie. 
C'è qualcosa che non "quadra".


----------



## danny (6 Dicembre 2016)

JON ha detto:


> Danny, ma quale escluso. Ammetto che qualche mente bacata possa agire in questo senso. Ma se ne fai un discorso unico, sbagli sistematicamente.


L'esclusione dalla gioia.
Mentre sei nel dolore del tradimento, avverti con pesantezza la leggerezza delle vite di chi non ne è toccato.
In special modo di chi, per forza di cose, si è trovato a essere in qualche modo complice del tuo dolore.


----------



## delfino curioso (6 Dicembre 2016)

Diletta ha detto:


> ci sia stata un po' di confusione fra quello che dice l'utente UGO e l'utente OSCAR che è l'autore della discussione.
> E' Ugo che ha parlato con la moglie, non Oscar.
> 
> O sbaglio io?


mi sa che sto facendo confusione anch'io, e sto scrivendo una serie di cazzate.:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## ipazia (6 Dicembre 2016)

ugo1969 ha detto:


> ipazia ha detto:
> 
> 
> > ..e le femmine avranno pure delle belle responsabilità se i maschi ancora si permettono di trattarle come un tozzo di pane attorno a cui ringhiare per non farselo portare via.
> ...


----------



## danny (6 Dicembre 2016)

ugo1969 ha detto:


> ipazia ha detto:
> 
> 
> > ..e le femmine avranno pure delle belle responsabilità se i maschi ancora si permettono di trattarle come un tozzo di pane attorno a cui ringhiare per non farselo portare via.
> ...


----------



## JON (6 Dicembre 2016)

danny ha detto:


> L'esclusione dalla gioia.
> Mentre sei nel dolore del tradimento, avverti con pesantezza la leggerezza delle vite di chi non ne è toccato.
> In special modo di chi, per forza di cose, si è trovato a essere in qualche modo complice del tuo dolore.


Danny, ti prego, cerca di comprendere. Questo è unicamente il tuo modo di vedere la cosa che, giustissimo per carità, rappresenta comunque una interpretazione univoca di certe situazioni.



danny ha detto:


> Se ci fosse maggiore solidarietà e comprensione (piuttosto che la solita derisione) in generale verso i "cornuti" questa rabbia avrebbe meno motivo di esistere.


Aggiungi poi pure questa, ma chi l'ha detto che per un tradito sarebbe questo il problema?


----------



## ipazia (6 Dicembre 2016)

Diletta ha detto:


> ci sia stata un po' di confusione fra quello che dice l'utente UGO e l'utente OSCAR che è l'autore della discussione.
> E' Ugo che ha parlato con la moglie, non Oscar.
> 
> O sbaglio io?


Io non sto facendo confusione. 
Mi rivolgevo ad oscar. 
Che parlava della rabbia che prova verso l'altro e dell'essere andato a cercarlo per chiarire con lui, anche contestualizzando il comportamento del tipo nella situazione della moglie malata. 

Poi ugo si è innervosito per i miei deliri post femministi. 

In realtà..sono una semplice portatrice libera di figa. E per esperienza diretta posso affermare con una certa sicurezza che non è mai stato il cazzo a condizionarmi nel decidere come usarla. La figa intendo. 
Piuttosto ho sperimentato ampiamente quanto la figa possa invece condizionare il cazzo...ma questo sarebbe un discorso OT.


----------



## ipazia (6 Dicembre 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Sì, è una vendetta.
> Come tutte le vendette inutili, in teoria.
> Ma estremamente attraenti.
> Non tutti riescono a essere sempre razionali e ad agire in maniera propositiva (e basta).


...guarda...io mi sono vendicata per anni...so solo sulla mia pelle che il dolore che ci si porta dentro una qualsiasi forma di vendetta lo allevia solo momentaneamente. 

Ma in realtà è una illusione, che mentre sembra lo allevi, in realtà scava ancora più profondo nel pozzo della rabbia. E del dolore che ci sta sotto. E prima o poi comunque ci si deve fare i conti. Con il sovraprezzo di aver sprecato il proprio tempo in una direzione inutile a fini concreti. 

Ma il mio discorso, detto questo, non è sulla vendetta.

Quanto sull'andare a cercare dal altro maschio spiegazioni su come la "propria" femmina ha deciso di usarsi e lasciarsi usare. Come se fosse una sorta di bambina eterna. 

O come un tozzo di pane da difendere da denti stranieri...

Beh..da femmina, ci tenevo a dire, che i denti che ho lasciato avvicinare, tranne che in una situazione, me li sono scelti io. E anche in quella situazione...comunque mi ci ero messa con le mie gambe, e con la mia ingenuità e con la mia buona fede. 

E non riconoscere questo, significa non solo non riconoscere la femmina, o il maschio a parti invertite (che anche le femmine si giocano i maschi come se fossero tozzetti di pane da ingoiare), significa non riconoscere all'altro la sua adultità e chiedergli conto di quel che ha fatto e che intende fare.

Al netto del genere di appartenenza. 

Che di poveri maschi vittime della meretrice di turno...è pieno il mondo


----------



## danny (6 Dicembre 2016)

JON ha detto:


> Danny, ti prego, cerca di comprendere. Questo è unicamente il tuo modo di vedere la cosa che, giustissimo per carità, rappresenta comunque una interpretazione univoca di certe situazioni.
> 
> 
> 
> Aggiungi poi pure questa, ma chi l'ha detto che per un tradito sarebbe questo il problema?


Non è un problema, è un "sentire".
E nel "sentire" definire una propositività e una progettualità che noi stiamo valutando a freddo è utopistico.
Posso ribadire che la vendetta è inutile, dopodiché ti rodi a vedere quell'altro che se ne va in giro con la sua famiglia felice mentre la tua si sta distruggendo perché, giustamente, ora che hai scoperto le corna, sono solo problemi tuoi.
Condanniamo la vendetta, certo, ma condanniamo anche il tradimento, anche l'andare con donne sposate, e definiamo un'etica che rispetti l'individuo in ogni suo momento, altrimenti si arriva al relativismo solito per cui le responsabilità si assottigliano, come al solito.
Se io vado con donne sposate devo essere consapevole che, se scoperto, posso mettere in difficoltà altre persone.
Ma devo anche temere che potrei essere messo in difficoltà a mia volta. 
Lo scelgo ugualmente, consapevole dei rischi (chi non ci ha mai pensato?).
Amen.
Non esiste che io, che posso anche scegliere di non avere storie con donne impegnate, non faccia alcuna valutazione di merito (e di rischi) sul mio comportamento.
Nessuno è esente da responsabilità in una società.
Detto ciò, pur comprendendo la rabbia, io non mi vendicherei.


----------



## ugo1969 (6 Dicembre 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> ugo1969 ha detto:
> 
> 
> > io mi rivolgevo ad oscar999, non a te.
> ...


----------



## marietto (6 Dicembre 2016)

danny ha detto:


> E' un confronto frequente su queste pagine, che si ripete ogni volta, opponendo diverse correnti di pensiero.
> Cosa è giusto fare, in un mare di merda?
> Galleggiare, tentare di uscirne fuori, ..., boh?
> L'unica cosa certa è la consistenza e l'odore.
> ...


Perfetto, condivido ogni parola.Ti darei un verde ma non posso...



void ha detto:


> diventare artefici della vita di altre  persone (la moglie di lui, i figli).


Si, salta fuori tutte le volte... E non sono d'accordo per niente.Chi decide di scopare in giro mette a rischio la propria famiglia (compresi i figli) può essere preso di mira dalla persona che fa coppia con quella che scopa, o anche dalla stessa persona che vuole di più, da un conoscente che lo vede o in mille altri modi. La sua famiglia l'ha messa a rischio lui o lei, mica chi, eventualmente, lo/a sputtana.

Come dire che se ti hanno ritirato la patente è colpa dei testimoni che hanno dichiarato che hai fatto una manovra azzardata, non per colpa tua che hai effettivamente fatto una manovra azzardata.

Prendersi le proprie responsabilità pare sia proprio brutto...      



Brunetta ha detto:


> Questo è l'errore! Il male a te è incidentale,  un effetto collaterale. Avrebbero potuto anche non farti del male se tu  fossi stato indifferente al loro rapporto.


Errore, no, non sono d'accordo. Cosa gliene frega a lui se il male è incidentale o meno. Se uno salta la fila che stai facendo, mica vuole rompere le balle a te, vuole passare davanti a tutti. Ma se ci litighi, perchè decidi che non vuoi fare passare la cosa in cavalleria, hai tutta la mia solidarietà e anche perfettamente ragione, per come la vedo io.

L'altro non ha urtato qualcuno per sbaglio, sapeva che andava con una persona impegnata e che altre persone ne avrebbero sofferto. Il fatto che non sapesse che si trattasse di te non lo rende meno responsabile IMO


----------



## ugo1969 (6 Dicembre 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> danny ha detto:
> 
> 
> > ...guarda...io mi sono vendicata per anni...so solo sulla mia pelle che il dolore che ci si porta dentro una qualsiasi forma di vendetta lo allevia solo momentaneamente.
> ...


----------



## danny (6 Dicembre 2016)

ugo1969 ha detto:


> ipazia ha detto:
> 
> 
> > io non ho chiesto spigazioni a nessuno: le ho chieste a lei e a me stesso...cosa c' entra lui con le spiegazioni?
> ...


----------



## JON (6 Dicembre 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Non è un problema, è un "sentire".
> E nel "sentire" definire una propositività e una progettualità che noi stiamo valutando a freddo è utopistico.
> Posso ribadire che la vendetta è inutile, dopodiché ti rodi a vedere quell'altro che se ne va in giro con la sua famiglia felice mentre la tua si sta distruggendo perché, giustamente, ora che hai scoperto le corna, sono solo problemi tuoi.
> Condanniamo la vendetta, certo, ma condanniamo anche il tradimento, anche l'andare con donne sposate, e definiamo un'etica che rispetti l'individuo in ogni suo momento, altrimenti si arriva al relativismo solito per cui le responsabilità si assottigliano, come al solito.
> ...


Eh, ma infatti io non parlavo di vendetta. In queste storie, personalmente, non ci vedo questo.


----------



## ipazia (6 Dicembre 2016)

ugo1969 ha detto:


> ipazia ha detto:
> 
> 
> > prima quando lo vedevo stavo male...ora mi è indifferente....siamo allo stesso piano...e questo è già moltissimo.
> ...


----------



## danny (6 Dicembre 2016)

JON ha detto:


> Eh, ma infatti io non parlavo di vendetta. In queste storie, personalmente, non ci vedo questo.


Ci può anche essere il tentativo di eludere la responsabilità del consorte, con cui devi ricostruire per necessità, per gettarla totalmente addosso all'amante.
Questo ovviamente è sbagliato.


----------



## marietto (6 Dicembre 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Ci può anche essere il tentativo di eludere la responsabilità del consorte, con cui devi ricostruire per necessità, per gettarla totalmente addosso all'amante.
> Questo ovviamente è sbagliato.


E' un errore che il tradito fa a danno di se stesso, in realtà, una forma di negazione


----------



## Skorpio (6 Dicembre 2016)

*...*

L'altro... Se proprio all' altro qualcosina si dovesse andare a dire, sarebbe solo un GRAZIE

Perché ci ha aperto una visuale sulla nostra COMPAGNA di VITA che col cazzo che ce la immaginavano, pur vivendoci assieme.

E qui il discorso si sposta

Perché se quella visuale ci da tanta tanta tanta noia..... E non la volevamo vedere, allora i problemini GROSSI ce li abbiamo noi...

E mica solo con la compagna, e in una relazione a 2 in genere

Ma col nostro rapportarci al mondo in genere


----------



## ipazia (6 Dicembre 2016)

ugo1969 ha detto:


> io non ho chiesto spigazioni a nessuno: le ho chieste a lei e a me stesso...cosa c' entra lui con le spiegazioni?


..(che casino coi quote!!.. @_TradiAdmin_!!!!!!) 

Io facevo e faccio riferimento alla storia di oscar, che ha chiamato l'amante, rispondendo a danny che aveva scritto della vendetta attraente...


----------



## Brunetta (6 Dicembre 2016)

marietto ha detto:


> Perfetto, condivido ogni parola.Ti darei un verde ma non posso...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Io non sto negando la responsabilità del terzo. Ho anche sostenuto in passato che se qualcuno mi avesse informata mi avrebbe fatto un piacere, quindi non valuto in assoluto negativo rivelare all'altro tradito, ignaro, della tresca. 
Io sto dicendo che è inutile e controproducente per il tradito accanirsi con l'amante. È controproducente perché tiene alto il livello del risentimento e della rabbia. La rabbia è una emozione utile se porta a reagire per salvare se stessi mentre non lo è se porta a cercare di fare affogare gli altri.
Infatti hai fatto esempi in cui la reazione è innanzitutto di LITE che è un modo sbagliato di risolvere i conflitti perché porta a dare un'importanza esagerata al conflitto e distoglie dalla risoluzione. Inoltre pone uno nella posizione di giudice, se non di giustiziere, di insegnante sanzionatorio e non crea reali condizioni di miglioramento delle situazioni e delle persone.
Dopo un tradimento è necessario lavorare su di sé e sulla coppia. Disperdere energie è appunto come dicevo primitivo. È una reazione di difesa del territorio e di tutto ciò che vi si trova, non fa approfondire di un millimetro la conoscenza di sé, del partner e della relazione.


----------



## riccardo1973 (6 Dicembre 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> non lo so...chi fra i due aveva promesso di aver cura di te?
> 
> Non è questione di irresponsabilità dell'altro.
> E neanche di responsabilità.
> ...


CHE DIRE: QUOTO E NON AGGIUNGO ALTRO! PIU' LUCIDA E CONSAPEVOLE DI QUESTA SPIEGAZIONE COS'ALTRO ASPETTARE?
UN TEMPO DISSI: E' COME PRENDERSELA CON L'ALBERO XCHE' TUA MOGLIE CI E' ANDATA CONTRO E TI HA DISTRUTTO AL MACCHINA!!!!


----------



## marietto (6 Dicembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io non sto negando la responsabilità del terzo. Ho anche sostenuto in passato che se qualcuno mi avesse informata mi avrebbe fatto un piacere, quindi non valuto in assoluto negativo rivelare all'altro tradito, ignaro, della tresca.
> Io sto dicendo che è inutile e controproducente per il tradito accanirsi con l'amante. È controproducente perché tiene alto il livello del risentimento e della rabbia. La rabbia è una emozione utile se porta a reagire per salvare se stessi mentre non lo è se porta a cercare di fare affogare gli altri.
> Infatti hai fatto esempi in cui la reazione è innanzitutto di LITE che è un modo sbagliato di risolvere i conflitti perché porta a dare un'importanza esagerata al conflitto e distoglie dalla risoluzione. Inoltre pone uno nella posizione di giudice, se non di giustiziere, di insegnante sanzionatorio e non crea reali condizioni di miglioramento delle situazioni e delle persone.
> Dopo un tradimento è necessario lavorare su di sé e sulla coppia. Disperdere energie è appunto come dicevo primitivo. È una reazione di difesa del territorio e di tutto ciò che vi si trova, non fa approfondire di un millimetro la conoscenza di sé, del partner e della relazione.


Mi dispiace ma non sono dell'opinione che si debba essere Gandhi a tutti i costi. A volte può essere necessario, o anche solo opportuno, alzare la voce.

Sono anche d'accordo che molto spesso reagire per mera vendetta serva a poco o a niente. In quel caso mi limiterei a sconsigliarla, ma mi sarei (scusa) un po' rotto le balle di tutto questo "l'altro/a non c'entra niente" che salta fuori ogni volta, personalmente la considero una cazzata.

Perchè è vero che il nostro/a compagno/a è in grado di intendere e di volere e ha fatto la sua scelta. Ma l'altro/a non è uno zombie che quando sente odor di trifola non può impedirsi di seguirlo.

Il problema, secondo me, è che tutti considerano "l'evento tradimento" come una unica entità con responsabilità che va ascritta alla coppia o ad una delle due componenti della stessa. E se lo si vede come evento è anche vero, possiamo essere traditi solo da chi ci ha fatto promesse...

Invece secondo me, sia chi ci tradisce che la persona con cui ci tradisce ci fanno un diverso "torto" che possiamo considerare più o meno grave a seconda delle circostanze.


----------



## JON (6 Dicembre 2016)

riccardo1973 ha detto:


> CHE DIRE: QUOTO E NON AGGIUNGO ALTRO! PIU' LUCIDA E CONSAPEVOLE DI QUESTA SPIEGAZIONE COS'ALTRO ASPETTARE?
> UN TEMPO DISSI: E' COME PRENDERSELA CON L'ALBERO XCHE' TUA MOGLIE CI E' ANDATA CONTRO E TI HA DISTRUTTO AL MACCHINA!!!!


Scusa eh, ma con tutto il rispetto che ho di Ipazia, adesso mi vuoi dire che il problema è questo? Quale spiegazione.

Cioè, vogliamo parlare di chi per debolezza è capace di mistificare i fatti, pure evidenti? Siamo a questo livello qui? La fiera dell'ovvio?

Per favore, si da per scontato che se uno decide di coinvolgere altre persone lo fa lucidamente e non per un becero, quanto inutile, tornaconto.


----------



## ilnikko (6 Dicembre 2016)

marietto ha detto:


> Invece secondo me, sia chi ci tradisce che la persona con cui ci tradisce ci fanno un diverso "torto" che possiamo considerare più o meno grave a seconda delle circostanze.


Rispettando le opinioni di tutti, ivi compresa la mia e la tua, come faccio a farti torto se nemmeno ti conosco ? parlo con un po' di cognizione di causa in quanto dopo il fattaccio ho subito rintracciato il tipo, telefonato a casa e sono andato sotto casa sua. Per fortuna avevo un amico che mi ha fatto ragionare e ho capito che lui in fondo si era solo approfittato della situazione, voglio vedere quanti uomini rifiutano la patata magari servita su un piatto d'argento dicendo "no guarda farei torto a tuo marito che in realtà manco conosco". In effetti sembra che ci abbia portato via la preda, il trofeo, che ci abbia rubato qualcosa ma non è così. E mi ricordo bene quanto stavo male.  A freddo ho capito poi che il problema era da tutt'altra parte...e molto piu' grande di una scopata. Poi oh...ognuno la gestisce come meglio crede, per carità.


----------



## JON (6 Dicembre 2016)

ilnikko ha detto:


> Rispettando le opinioni di tutti, ivi compresa la mia e la tua, *come faccio a farti torto se nemmeno ti conosco ? *parlo con un po' di cognizione di causa in quanto dopo il fattaccio ho subito rintracciato il tipo, telefonato a casa e sono andato sotto casa sua. Per fortuna avevo un amico che mi ha fatto ragionare e ho capito che lui in fondo si era solo approfittato della situazione, voglio vedere quanti uomini rifiutano la patata magari servita su un piatto d'argento dicendo "no guarda farei torto a tuo marito che in realtà manco conosco". In effetti sembra che ci abbia portato via la preda, il trofeo, che ci abbia rubato qualcosa ma non è così. E mi ricordo bene quanto stavo male.  A freddo ho capito poi che il problema era da tutt'altra parte...e molto piu' grande di una scopata. Poi oh...ognuno la gestisce come meglio crede, per carità.


Ma è per questo che invitavo a non inquadrare certi fatti in maniera univoca e in base alle proprie esperienze. Dipende dai casi.

Qui, se vogliamo ragionare seriamente, non si parla ne di vendette, tantomeno di incolpare qualcuno per addolcirsi la pillola.


----------



## marietto (6 Dicembre 2016)

ilnikko ha detto:


> Rispettando le opinioni di tutti, ivi compresa la mia e la tua, come faccio a farti torto se nemmeno ti conosco ?


Quindi mi stai dicendo che, se sei in fila alle poste e uno salta la fila, oppure se in macchina uno ti taglia la strada non può farti torto perchè nemmeno ti conosce?

Continua a sembrarmi una cazzata, scusa...


----------



## ilnikko (6 Dicembre 2016)

marietto ha detto:


> Quindi mi stai dicendo che, se sei in fila alle poste e uno salta la fila, oppure se in macchina uno ti taglia la strada non può farti torto perchè nemmeno ti conosce?
> 
> Continua a sembrarmi una cazzata, scusa...


Si ma tua moglie non è una macchina o una bolletta...a Mariè. E' questo che ti stanno dicendo le ragazze D). E' con lei che devi parlare. Lui puo' essere Paolo, Pietro, Rocco...non cambia una virgola. Lui è stato un mezzo.


----------



## JON (6 Dicembre 2016)

marietto ha detto:


> Quindi mi stai dicendo che, se sei in fila alle poste e uno salta la fila, oppure se in macchina uno ti taglia la strada non può farti torto perchè nemmeno ti conosce?
> 
> Continua a sembrarmi una cazzata, scusa...


Il punto è un tantino diverso. Il problema sta nella punibilità. Se uno ti scavalca alla fila delle poste commette automaticamente un'infrazione. Non c'è bisogno che ti armi più di tanto per metterlo in riga. Quindi va bene come esempio ma non è sovrapponibile ai casi di adulterio, dove sei tu a dover determinare i confini del lecito.


----------



## marietto (6 Dicembre 2016)

ilnikko ha detto:


> Si ma tua moglie non è una macchina o una bolletta...a Mariè. E' questo che ti stanno dicendo le ragazze D). E' con lei che devi parlare. Lui puo' essere Paolo, Pietro, Rocco...non cambia una virgola. Lui è stato un mezzo.


Mia moglie (poveretta, visto che, che io sappia, non lo ha mai fatto) mi ha fatto un torto che dovrò risolvere con lei.

Chi, perchè se ne è fregato, ha danneggiato la mia famiglia, me ne ha fatto un altro. Sarò poi io a decidere se e quanto ne voglio chiedere conto.

Quello che voglio dire è che, ferme restando le responsabilità di chi tradisce, dire che l'amante non c'entra nulla è e resta una cazzata.
A mia opinione, ovviamente...

(Adesso non ti risponderò per un tot perchè devo andare, non sono svenuto nè travolto dalla logica di altri ragionamenti )


----------



## marietto (6 Dicembre 2016)

JON ha detto:


> Il punto è un tantino diverso. Il problema sta nella punibilità. Se uno ti scavalca alla fila delle poste commette automaticamente un'infrazione. Non c'è bisogno che ti armi più di tanto per metterlo in riga. Quindi va bene come esempio ma non è sovrapponibile ai casi di adulterio, dove sei tu a dover determinare i confini del lecito.


Chiaro, era per rendere chiaro un concetto, ma non c'è verso, sembra...

Poi anche li quello che mi ha scavalcato può scusarsi e rimettersi dietro o mettersi ad alzare la voce, esiste una gradualità del torto anche in quel caso....


----------



## ilnikko (6 Dicembre 2016)

marietto ha detto:


> *Mia moglie* (poveretta, visto che, che io sappia, non lo ha mai fatto) mi ha fatto un torto che dovrò risolvere con lei.
> 
> Chi, perchè se ne è fregato, ha danneggiato la mia famiglia, me ne ha fatto un altro. Sarò poi io a decidere se e quanto ne voglio chiedere conto.
> 
> ...


Marietto...per carità, era "tua" moglie ipotetico, assolutamente non tua moglie nel senso la tua signora, ci mancherebbe altro


----------



## riccardo1973 (6 Dicembre 2016)

JON ha detto:


> Ma è per questo che invitavo a non inquadrare certi fatti in maniera univoca e in base alle proprie esperienze. Dipende dai casi.
> 
> Qui, se vogliamo ragionare seriamente, non si parla ne di vendette, tantomeno di incolpare qualcuno per addolcirsi la pillola.


ASSOLUTAMENTE DA VALUTARE CASO PER CASO, HAI RAGIONE! 
MA DI FONDO, SE HA APERTO LA PORTA AL LADRO, PRENDITELA CON TUA MOGLIE O TUO MARITO A SECONDA DEI CASI, POI CI SONO SITUAZIONI IN CUI LA LEZIONE VA DATA, MA SENTIRE ANCORA CHE CI SI INCAZZI O ACCANISCA CON L'AMANTE NON SE PO' SENTI'.....E' UNA SCORCIATOIA COMODA PER NON VEDERE IL PROBLEMA E CHI L'HA GENERATO....


----------



## Skorpio (6 Dicembre 2016)

marietto ha detto:


> Quindi mi stai dicendo che, se sei in fila alle poste e uno salta la fila, oppure se in macchina uno ti taglia la strada non può farti torto perchè nemmeno ti conosce?
> 
> Continua a sembrarmi una cazzata, scusa...


È esattamente così, per me

Chi ti scavalca in fila, scavalca un "signor nessuno"

Non dice: ecco, ora scavalco Marietto

Scavalca e basta. Nulla sa di chi scavalca

Se reagisci e lo meni, è "la giustizia" in astratto che reagisce con le tue botte

Lui di te non sa nulla

Contro di te non ha nulla di nulla


----------



## ugo1969 (6 Dicembre 2016)

visto che non è un DOGMA di Santa Romana Chiesa ma uno potrà comportarsi come cavolo vuole senza dover essere giudicato a tutti i costi!


----------



## ilnikko (6 Dicembre 2016)

ugo1969 ha detto:


> visto che non è un DOGMA di Santa Romana Chiesa ma uno potrà comportarsi come cavolo vuole senza dover essere giudicato a tutti i costi!


Nessuno giudica qui, siamo abituati a non dare giudizi. Al limite valutiamo ma non giudichiamo mai. Infatti lo troverai scritto un po' ovunque che le reazioni sono molteplici e diverse, dipende da caso a caso e da persona a persona.


----------



## Skorpio (6 Dicembre 2016)

*...*



ugo1969 ha detto:


> visto che non è un DOGMA di Santa Romana Chiesa ma uno potrà comportarsi come cavolo vuole senza dover essere giudicato a tutti i costi!


Certo che si può..

Il punto è che ogni reazione emotiva espone inevitabilmente parti di se, (x chi le sa cogliere) pensieri, convinzioni, struttura emotiva, punti deboli....

In pratica e con un esempio bonario e un po divertemte:

Se ti piscio sopra le scarpe, inevitabilmente mi espongo al tuo ironizzare sul mio (eventuale) cazzo modesto 

Non posso evitarlo... 
A meno di non andare a pisciare in santa pace dentro a un cesso


----------



## marietto (6 Dicembre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> È esattamente così, per me
> 
> Chi ti scavalca in fila, scavalca un "signor nessuno"
> 
> ...


Non sposta di una virgola il fatto che mi faccia del male o mi arrechi un danno.

Nel momento in cui danneggi qualcuno e sai che qualcuno (anche se non sai chi) subisce un torto a causa del tuo comportamento, non ha nessuna importanza se lo hai fatto contro quella persona oppure no, devi comunque avere le palle per prenderti le tue responsabilità e affrontare (accettando o respingendo) le conseguenze.

Per me opporre un "io non volevo, non ci ho pensato, passavo di qua" non esiste.
A mio parere, ovviamente...


----------



## ugo1969 (6 Dicembre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Certo che si può..
> 
> Il punto è che ogni reazione emotiva espone inevitabilmente parti di se, (x chi le sa cogliere) pensieri, convinzioni, struttura emotiva, punti deboli....
> 
> ...


Se mi pisci sulle scarpe volontariamente puoi aspettarti qualsiasi mia reazione


----------



## Skorpio (6 Dicembre 2016)

marietto ha detto:


> Non sposta di una virgola il fatto che mi faccia del male o mi arrechi un danno.
> 
> Nel momento in cui danneggi qualcuno e sai che qualcuno (anche se non sai chi) subisce un torto a causa del tuo comportamento, non ha nessuna importanza se lo hai fatto contro quella persona oppure no, devi comunque avere le palle per prenderti le tue responsabilità e affrontare (accettando o respingendo) le conseguenze.
> 
> ...


Si, ma guarda che capisco il tuo discorso. 

Resta il fatto che, per come la vivo io, io sig X Y superato in coda sulla fila in tangenziale, non "vivo" su di me X Y la cosa come un "oltraggio alla mia persona".

Non mi sento oltraggiato personalmente, lui supera "un tale"

Io sono solo "quello che era li"

Ovvio che se quello supera Paolo (esempio) che lo vive come un "oltraggio personale" a se stesso (come osa superare ME? Paolo il grande! Ora vedrà!!) quello scende di macchina e scoppia un casino.

È una ipotesi più che realistica, succede quotidianamente direi..

A controprova di ciò, se Paolo vede che questo supera un tale sconosciuto nella corsia opposta se ne fotte totalmente., e al massimo può dire:"guarda che gente gira x strada!"

Ma non va certo a far "giustizia" , se ne forte proprio. Lui è in pace col mondo, nessuno ha "osato" verso di LUI

Perché la eventuale giustizia da ristabilire è solo quella che oltraggia lui.

E la domanda intrigante e tutta individuale x me è: perché ci si sente oltraggiati "personalmente" in questi casi?.....


----------



## Skorpio (6 Dicembre 2016)

ugo1969 ha detto:


> Se mi pisci sulle scarpe volontariamente puoi aspettarti qualsiasi mia reazione


Ma anche se piscio in un angolino di un piazzale e passi tu e altra gente....

Se passa un gruppo di buontemponi e mi urla "o piscione, prendi il prostamol!!"

È dura x me poi dire: "cazzo oh! Non si può pisciare in santa pace e subito ti prendono per il culo!"


----------



## marietto (6 Dicembre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Si, ma guarda che capisco il tuo discorso.
> 
> Resta il fatto che, per come la vivo io, io sig X Y superato in coda  sulla fila in tangenziale, non "vivo" su di me X Y la cosa come un  "oltraggio alla mia persona".
> 
> ...


Ora:

tengo a precisare che non sostengo assolutamente la necessità di  ricorrere a vendette o di rifarsi, specialmente usando la violenza.

Il mio discorso tendeva a:

-rifiutare il concetto che l'amante non c'entra niente, perchè secondo me non è vero.

- precisare che, magari consiglio di non vendicarsi ma solo perchè non  se ne ricava nulla, non certo perchè "nessuno tocchi Caino!"; se poi il  soggetto ritiene che convenga per qualche motivo io non ci vedo nulla di  moralmente più grave di quello che ha fatto l'amante. Al limite sono  due cose riprovevoli allo stesso modo.

Voglio dire che comunque se reagisci perchè ti passano davanti nella  fila, se non alzi le mani, non sei comunque moralmente più reprensibile  di quello che ti è passato davanti. Lui avrà voluto fare i suoi, tu ti  fai i tuoi che possono comprendere anche lo reagire. Nel momento in cui  lui ti è passato davanti diventa una tua decisione il lasciar correre o  lo reagire. Io posso anche consigliare di lasciar correre ma non mi  straccio certo le vesti se lui decide diversamente, nè mi sembra giusto  gridare allo scandalo perchè "lui non c'entra niente".

(annedoto OT; questo esempio mi è venuto in mente perchè attualmente ho  il campo visivo laterale azzerato a sx; entrando in farmacia qualche  giorno fa sono passato inavvertitamente davanti ad un signore che era  alla mia estrema sinistra e non ho visto; quando lui me lo ha fatto  notare mi sono spostato dietro di lui, scusandomi. Siccome non smetteva  di brontolare gli ho dovuto spiegare che non lo avevo fatto apposta ma  che il disguido era dovuto ad un problema medico.
Nonostante tutto, ha continuato a brontolare per tutto il tempo.
Quindi spesso devi affrontare gente incazzata per qualcosa che hai fatto  anche quando avresti ampie giustificazioni per averlo fatto...)


----------



## Skorpio (6 Dicembre 2016)

*...*



marietto ha detto:


> Ora:
> 
> tengo a precisare che non sostengo assolutamente la necessità di  ricorrere a vendette o di rifarsi, specialmente usando la violenza.
> 
> ...


Sono assolutamente d'accordo.
L'aneddoto è carino, ne aggiungo uno io che mi capitò lo scorso anno all'autogrill cantagallo (bo)

In fila per caffè al banco, fila disordinatissima, un tale accanto con moglie e 2 bambini mi passò avanti x un caffè e paniname vario.

La commessa super rigida, NO sta al signore, indicando me.
Questo cominciò a bestemmiare (moccoli veri) fra se e se... Io accanto sentivo, inciospava con i figli agitati e la moglie, la calca di gente etc..

Alla commessa dissi: guardi, se deve bestemmiare serva pure prima lui, non c'è problema davvero....

Lei servì lui (mic era convinta eh...) e questo non potendo più prendersela ne con me ne con la commessa, cominciò a incazzarsi con moglie e figli...

Al solo ricordarmelo, fu uno spasso  ... Ahahahaha!!!!


----------



## void (6 Dicembre 2016)

marietto ha detto:


> Perfetto, condivido ogni parola.Ti darei un verde ma non posso...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Intanto la famiglia non è un oggetto di proprietà dell'amante, ma è fatta di persone, con vita e storia indipendenti da lui, alle quali non ha senso arrecare danno e dolore per una colpa che non hanno commesso. Se hai un incidente in macchina non te la prendi con il passeggero della controparte.
Poi il concetto lo ha spiegato perfettamente Ipazia, non si tratta di violenza contro una donna ma di atti consenzienti in cui la moglie/partner ha avuto un ruolo indipendente ed attivo, sotto il pieno controllo della propria volontà e del proprio potere decisionale.
Allora è con lei e solo con lei (o con lui a parti invertite) che è necessario chiarire le cause che hanno portato al tradimento. La rabbia nei confronti di lui è comprensibile ma non è razionale; la vendetta che coinvolge i componenti della sua famiglia, non è ne l'una ne l'altra cosa.
Poi vi possono essere dei casi particolari. Comunque è una bella soddisfazione che tua moglie torni con te solo perché la minacci di fare (o hai fatto) scoppiare un casino in casa del suo amante....:rotfl:


----------



## marietto (6 Dicembre 2016)

void ha detto:


> Intanto la famiglia non è un oggetto di proprietà dell'amante, ma è fatta di persone, con vita e storia indipendenti da lui, alle quali non ha senso arrecare danno e dolore per una colpa che non hanno commesso. Se hai un incidente in macchina non te la prendi con il passeggero della controparte.
> Poi il concetto lo ha spiegato perfettamente Ipazia, non si tratta di violenza contro una donna ma di atti consenzienti in cui la moglie/partner ha avuto un ruolo indipendente ed attivo, sotto il pieno controllo della propria volontà e del proprio potere decisionale.
> Allora è con lei e solo con lei (o con lui a parti invertite) che è necessario chiarire le cause che hanno portato al tradimento. La rabbia nei confronti di lui è comprensibile ma non è razionale; la vendetta che coinvolge i componenti della sua famiglia, non è ne l'una ne l'altra cosa.
> Poi vi possono essere dei casi particolari. Comunque è una bella soddisfazione che tua moglie torni con te solo perché la minacci di fare (o hai fatto) scoppiare un casino in casa del suo amante....:rotfl:


Nessuno ha mai detto che la famiglia sia un oggetto di proprietà dell'amante.

Però nel momento in cui vai in giro a scopare altri, puoi incappare in ritorsioni  del legittimo consorte, in amante illusa a torto o a ragione che viene a cercarti, in amico/a di famiglia che ti vede e in mille altre cose.

Il concetto è che, nel momento in cui decidi di darti da fare fuori casa sei tu che metti a rischio la tua famiglia di venire a conoscenza delle tue prodezze.

Il resto sono cazzate, un modo di colpevolizzare chi ti sputtana per una cosa che è SOLO colpa tua...

Non volevi essere sputtanato, lo tenevi nelle braghe (o tenevi su le mutandine se sei una donna).

Bisognerebbe avere ogni tanto anche il coraggio di prendersi la responsabilità delle proprie azioni...


----------



## Brunetta (6 Dicembre 2016)

marietto ha detto:


> Nessuno ha mai detto che la famiglia sia un oggetto di proprietà dell'amante.
> 
> Però nel momento in cui vai in giro a scopare altri, puoi incappare in ritorsioni  del legittimo consorte, in amante illusa a torto o a ragione che viene a cercarti, in amico/a di famiglia che ti vede e in mille altre cose.
> 
> ...


Nessuno ha detto che non esiste responsabilità o non può accadere di subire le conseguenze facendo l'amante.
Semplicemente si è detto che è fuorviante. Poi se impulsivamente un tradito fa una cazzata è comprensibile. In mezzo a tante cazzate può essere solo una in più.


----------



## marietto (6 Dicembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Nessuno ha detto che non esiste responsabilità o non può accadere di subire le conseguenze facendo l'amante.
> Semplicemente si è detto che è fuorviante. Poi se impulsivamente un tradito fa una cazzata è comprensibile. In mezzo a tante cazzate può essere solo una in più.


Non mi sembra di aver scritto da nessuna parte che si deve vendicare per forza...

Resta che per me l'eventuale vendetta non violenta non è più meritevole di rimprovero di quello che hanno fatto gli altri due... 
Quando fai dovresti prenderti oneri e onori delle tue azioni e di quello che può conseguirne, e prendertene le responsabilità... 

Poi oguno risponde per se, ma basta tirare il sasso e nascondere la mano


----------



## void (7 Dicembre 2016)

marietto ha detto:


> Non mi sembra di aver scritto da nessuna parte che si deve vendicare per forza...
> 
> Resta che per me l'eventuale vendetta non violenta non è più meritevole di rimprovero di quello che hanno fatto gli altri due...
> Quando fai dovresti prenderti oneri e onori delle tue azioni e di quello che può conseguirne, e prendertene le responsabilità...
> ...


Quello che hanno fatto gli altri due......non giustifica quello che fai tu....
E a proposito di nascondere, meglio non nascondere la testa sotto la sabbia e cercare in casa d'altri le risposte (o le colpe) che si possono trovare SOLO nella propria...

Poi ognuno è libero di fare ciò che vuole


----------



## marietto (7 Dicembre 2016)

void ha detto:


> Quello che hanno fatto gli altri due......non giustifica quello che fai tu....
> E a proposito di nascondere, meglio non nascondere la testa sotto la sabbia e cercare in casa d'altri le risposte (o le colpe) che si possono trovare SOLO nella propria...
> 
> Poi ognuno è libero di fare ciò che vuole


A parte che io non faccio un bel nulla

Non ho detto che le reazioni sono non reprensibili, ma che non lo sono di più delle azioni e ne resto straconvinto. Poi tu interpreta un po' come preferisci, tanto lo fai comunque...


----------



## ipazia (7 Dicembre 2016)

il mio discorso è molto egoista. E semplice. 

Se faccio il male. Lo faccio bene. Non mi nascondo dietro giustificazioni. 

Sono stata amante. Ed ero consapevole di essere complice di uno che stava mentendo. 
Ma non mi sono mai sentita responsabile del fatto che il tipo di turno si levasse le mutande per me. 
Mai costretto nessuno a smutandarsi. E mai visto remore, nel farlo. 

Ero altrettanto consapevole di essere un sintomo evidente di un malessere di cui non avevo la minima responsabilità.
Ed ero altrettanto consapevole di essere un palliativo per continuare a raccontarsi la favoletta della famigliola. 

Non erano cazzi miei. Io mi trombavo il maschio. Non le sue scelte di vita. Famiglia compresa.

Fosse venuta la lei a chiedere conto del marito...mi avrebbe fatto pena. 
E non perchè veniva da me. 

Ma perchè il suo venire da me dichiarava la considerazione che lei aveva del suo uomo. 
Ossia di un incapace, talmente incapace da non sapere neanche decidere di fare male per cercare un suo piacere. 

Quindi, liberissima di venire da me incazzata. 
Ma mica avrebbe trovato sconti...voglio dire, mica sarei stata lì a prenderle per mia colpa, mia grandissima colpa. 
Quello era suo marito.  

Avrei risposto della responsabilità della mia complicità. 
Non della responsabilità del marito che si toglieva le mutande con me. 

Quando ho avuto l'amante...parte del mio far bene il male, era scegliere single. In modo da limitare al massimo i rischi di ripercussione. Partendo dal presupposto che io stavo tradendo. E mica mi raccontavo storielle dell'amore. Sapevo che stavo mentendo al mio compagno. E che lo decidevo liberamente. E a mio rischio e pericolo. 

Tanto che la mia decisione di mettere alcune condizioni nella relazione col mio ex, era proprio per evitare il dover mentire. 
E non per i rischi e pericoli. Ma per potermi guardare serenamente. 

Se il mio compagno fosse andato dall'altro a chiedergli di rispondere della responsabilità delle mie mutande...avrei sfanculato il mio compagno. 
Perchè delle mie mutande rispondo io. E nessun altro. E la mancanza di considerazione di questo mi avrebbe confermata nel mio uscire dalla coppia. 

Poi liberissimo di farlo eh...andare a sfogare frustrazione. Ma senza usare me. 
Sei incazzato? Io non lo capisco, che mi incazzo ad personam...ma tant'è, so che invece c'è anche chi si incazza a randoom. 
L'ho fatto anche io. E proprio per quello non lo capisco..che so dove porta. 

Comunque, se hai bisogno di quel giro....bene, sfogati. Ma non scaricare su di me la responsabilità della decisione. 
Tu sei incazzato. E tu decidi che, essendo incazzato e deluso da me, vai da altri a cercare sollievo. 
Sicuramente un comportamento del genere con me, sarebbe il precursore della chiusura di relazione.
E di nient'altro. 

Un amante lo sa i rischi che corre. E anche quelli non sono una mia responsabilità.
SE il mio compagno va di testa e decide di andarlo a cercare, non mi riguarda. SE la smazzino fra loro. 

Se il mio compagno mi mentisse...a me dell'altra non interesserebbe nulla. 
Sarei incazzata a mina con il mio compagno. L'altra è la sua passerella. 
Non la mia. 
E la famiglia dell'altra..ancor di meno. 

Se avessi voglia di fare male a lei, sarebbe perchè viene direttamente a rompermi i coglioni, allora mi rifarei sulla famiglia. Senza il minimo rimorso. E con gran piacere. Ma perchè ne ho voglia. 
Non perchè il mio compagno ci ha scopato. 
Mi rifarei perchè lei mi ha rotto il cazzo direttamente (e scoparmi il compagno non lo è). 

Per esempio se venisse a rompere i coglioni a me, cercandomi per parlarmi. Per dirmi cose che non ho il minimo interesse di ascoltare. E se non avesse famiglia, troverei comunque il modo di farle purgare il tentativo di contatto con me. Che decido io con chi avere a che fare. 
A quel punto allora non avrei il minimo freno morale a spezzettarla. 

Ma sarebbe roba mia. Fatta per me. Per il mio piacere. Per la mia rivalsa. Per il mio piacere di fare male a qualcuno che mi ha cercata direttamente. E mi impegnerei al prendere il massimo godimento. 

Sicuramente non chiederei conto delle mutande del mio compagno. Di quelle risponde lui.
Men che meno chiederei di lasciarlo in pace. 
Farlo significherebbe, per me, essere io cogliona ad aver scelto uno che non sa scegliere liberamente di tirarsi su o giù le mutande e mi metterei nella condizione di andare a implorare da qualcun altro un controllo che nessuno, se non il mio compagno, può avere. 

E col cazzo che vado a implorare qualcuna. 
Mi libero del compagno. 

E faccio i conti con me stessa.

Non penso sia questione di colpevolizzare qualcuno. 

Se vai e per vendicarti infliggi dolore a qualcuno che è inconsapevole, dal mio punto di vista non ci sono giustificazioni che innalzano l'atto. Sei stronz* uguale. Nè più nè meno. Solo in modo diverso. 

Che se no siccome c'è la guerra e la beretta vende le armi, allora hanno ragione a venire qui e spararmi perchè la beretta è italiana. 

Se vuoi spararmi, sparami. 
Ma non inventarti stronzate che hai una buona ragione per farlo. O una ragione  migliore di qualche altra ragione. 
Sei un* stronz* qualunque che spara alla gente. 

Scopo tuo marito e sei incazzata e vuoi darmi quattro sberle? Dammele. E prendi anche quel che arriva di ritorno. A tuo rischio e pericolo. 
Scopo tuo marito e vai dal mio a rompergli i coglioni? aspettati roba in restituzione. A tuo rischio e pericolo. 

Scopi il mio compagno? Non me ne fotte un cazzo. 
E' il mio compagno che ti ha scelta per trombare. E a lui chiedo conto. Più o meno salato. 

L'altra per me è una perfetta sconosciuta. E tale resta. Un nulla. Magari mille volte migliore di me. 
Ma ugualmente nulla per me.


----------



## marietto (7 Dicembre 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> il mio discorso è molto egoista. E semplice.
> 
> Se faccio il male. Lo faccio bene. Non mi nascondo dietro giustificazioni.
> 
> ...


Per me l'importante è farsi carico delle proprie responsabilità e rendersi conto che le conseguenze ci sono e non possiamo decidere le regole di ingaggio anche per gli altri.

Trovo estremamente ipocrita lamentarsi ed incolpare gli altri perché non hanno reagito come secondo noi dovrebbero reagire.

Poi fate un po' quello che vi pare...


----------



## ipazia (7 Dicembre 2016)

marietto ha detto:


> Per me l'importante è farsi carico delle proprie responsabilità e rendersi conto che le conseguenze ci sono e non possiamo decidere le regole di ingaggio anche per gli altri.
> 
> Trovo estremamente ipocrita lamentarsi ed incolpare gli altri perché non hanno reagito come secondo noi dovrebbero agire.
> 
> Poi fate un po' quello che vi pare...


Pienamente d'accordo con te. 

La questione non è secondo me, evitare le responsabilità o le conseguenze. 
Anzi. 

Sto sottolineando che ognuno ha le sue. 

E non ci sono azioni che riguardano l'infliggere dolore più o meno valevoli di altre. 

E che andare da altri a chieder conto di mie responsabilità, è inutile. 

Ed è fra l'altro in contrapposizione con l'attribuire responsabilità e chiederne conto. 

All'altro chiedi conto semmai di essere complice. Se hai tempo da perdere. 

Ma sono IO che mi smutando. E io ne sono responsabile. 

Sto proprio dicendo che chiedere conto all'altro del mio smutandamento, è non chiedermi conto delle mie responsabilità. E mi direbbe della considerazione di me. 

E sicuramente ne terrei conto. 
Che il tradito valuta. Ma anche il traditore. 

Che avere necessità di mentire al compagn* è per me sintomo del fatto che la relazione è finita.


----------



## marietto (7 Dicembre 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> Pienamente d'accordo con te.
> 
> La questione non è secondo me, evitare le responsabilità o le conseguenze.
> Anzi.
> ...


Sono d'accordo su tutto.

Certo, anche il tradito risponderà delle conseguenze delle proprie azioni, comprese quelle che potrebbero avere le stesse sul suo rapporto.

Io rifiuto il considerare qualunque delle parti coinvolte come a priori tenuta ad un comportamento di un certo tipo senza che questo valga anche per gli altri.


----------



## ugo1969 (7 Dicembre 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> il mio discorso è molto egoista. E semplice.
> 
> Se faccio il male. Lo faccio bene. Non mi nascondo dietro giustificazioni.
> 
> ...


Ancora con questa storia ! Nessuno va a parlare della propria moglie all amante , so perfettamente che i confronti vanno fatti con lei . Lui però mi ha fatto del male , con meno responsabilità di lei e non ci piove , ma è stato complice ed allora se posso farti stare male lo faccio perché mi da sollievo. Poi la scelta di cosa fare spetta a sua moglie.


----------



## ugo1969 (7 Dicembre 2016)

ugo1969 ha detto:


> Ancora con questa storia ! Nessuno va a parlare della propria moglie all amante , so perfettamente che i confronti vanno fatti con lei . Lui però mi ha fatto del male , con meno responsabilità di lei e non ci piove , ma è stato complice ed allora se posso farti stare male lo faccio perché mi da sollievo. Poi la scelta di cosa fare spetta a sua moglie.


Un ultima cosa : se t incazzi perché ho dato un ceffone al tuo amante non c è bisogno che mi mandi affanculo ti ho già mandato io a quel paese . Mi fai del male e poi pretendi di farmi gestire dolore e comportamenti come vuoi tu ?


----------



## trilobita (7 Dicembre 2016)

ugo1969 ha detto:


> Un ultima cosa : se t incazzi perché ho dato un ceffone al tuo amante non c è bisogno che mi mandi affanculo ti ho già mandato io a quel paese . Mi fai del male e poi pretendi di farmi gestire dolore e comportamenti come vuoi tu ?


Ugo,se me lo concedi,io vedo una nota stonata in questo.Se tra i due innamorati,cioè tua moglie e il montone,quella che ti ha fatto più del male è lei,perché ora lui è fuori di casa e lei invece si gode ancora la sua famiglia?praticamente tu hai fatto più male a lui,di quanto lui ne abbia fatto a te,seppur di rivalsa.Una sorta di eccesso di legittima difesa,insomma.


----------



## oscar999 (7 Dicembre 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> ..e le femmine avranno pure delle belle responsabilità se i maschi ancora si permettono di trattarle come un tozzo di pane attorno a cui ringhiare per non farselo portare via.
> 
> Non lo metto in dubbio.
> 
> ...


scusa.. è stato lui a ripresentarsi..casualmente..lui ha bussato a casa mia..
mia moglie mi ha detto che all'inizio si sentivano qualche volta x sapere come andava..
ma sono sicuro che ..più di un anno fa..avevo visto un messag di lui con doppi sensi..e nn ci avevo badato molto xchè pensavo fosse un suo amico della leva con la quale dovevano fare una cena..
quella volta nn c'erano risposte di lei x cui nn so gia li' la cosa come era messa..
x come la vedo io lui ci stava provando ..vero lei gli ha dato confidenza ..e poi sicuramente x un momento negativo della nostra vita di entrare nella sua testa..
ma..ripeto ..lui si è presentato..


----------



## ugo1969 (7 Dicembre 2016)

trilobita ha detto:


> Ugo,se me lo concedi,io vedo una nota stonata in questo.Se tra i due innamorati,cioè tua moglie e il montone,quella che ti ha fatto più del male è lei,perché ora lui è fuori di casa e lei invece si gode ancora la sua famiglia?praticamente tu hai fatto più male a lui,di quanto lui ne abbia fatto a te,seppur di rivalsa.Una sorta di eccesso di legittima difesa,insomma.



sono scelte interne ad ogni coppia. sua moglie ha preferito così. forse ha più palle di me


----------



## Skorpio (7 Dicembre 2016)

*...*



marietto ha detto:


> Per me l'importante è farsi carico delle proprie responsabilità e rendersi conto che le conseguenze ci sono e non possiamo decidere le regole di ingaggio anche per gli altri.
> 
> Trovo estremamente ipocrita lamentarsi ed incolpare gli altri perché non hanno reagito come secondo noi dovrebbero reagire.
> 
> Poi fate un po' quello che vi pare...


Io non credo che nessuno voglia "incolpare" nessuno, anche se scopo a mia insaputa con la figlia  di un pazzo, liberissima da ogni relazione sentimentale ma figlia di un papà geloso e folle, potrebbe capitarmi qualcosa di brutto.

Ricordo quando ero giovane che un tale ogni week end veniva a urlare e offendere sotto casa della figlia (che stava vicino a me) il suo compagno che la andava a trovare, per decine di minuti, insulti pesantissimi, e loro chiusi e zitti in casa, ad aspettare che finisse e se ne andasse.

Si dice soltanto che chi adotta queste dinamiche, rivela inequivocabilmente la considerazione che ha della moglie: una che non sa decidere in piena autonomia nemmeno di tirarsi giù le mutande, e davanti a chi.

O almeno non in piena e consapevole autonomia.

Magari potrebbe anche aver ragione, eh.. ?
Chissa'...

Ma la moglie cosi l'ha scelta lui


----------



## marietto (7 Dicembre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Io non credo che nessuno voglia "incolpare" nessuno, anche se scopo a mia insaputa con la figlia  di un pazzo, liberissima da ogni relazione sentimentale ma figlia di un papà geloso e folle, potrebbe capitarmi qualcosa di brutto.
> 
> Ricordo quando ero giovane che un tale ogni week end veniva a urlare e offendere sotto casa della figlia (che stava vicino a me) il suo compagno che la andava a trovare, per decine di minuti, insulti pesantissimi, e loro chiusi e zitti in casa, ad aspettare che finisse e se ne andasse.
> 
> ...


Non so, io la leggo diversamente... Dove tu vedi un evento (il tradimento) e un colpevole (chi ti tradisce), io vedo due torti diversi che ti vengono fatti da due persone diverse. Sta poi a te decidere se quel torto merita una tua reazione oppure no, ma io li vedo come due cose slegate.

Ed ovviamente, come a quelle due persone arrivano le conseguenze delle loro azioni e devono farci i conti, a te arriveranno le conseguenza della tua. Tua moglie potrebbe pensarla come hai detto tu e decidere lei di non voler continuare...

Io non sono contrario allo sconsigliare di muoversi per vendetta, anzi, ritengo che solitamente non porti a nulla di utile. Sono contrario al farlo per motivi morali (lui/lei non c'entra niente, che per me non è vero) piuttosto che per motivi pratici (non ti serve ne ti "frutta" nulla)...


----------



## delfino curioso (7 Dicembre 2016)

trilobita ha detto:


> Ugo,se me lo concedi,io vedo una nota stonata in questo.Se tra i due innamorati,cioè tua moglie e il montone,quella che ti ha fatto più del male è lei,perché ora lui è fuori di casa e lei invece si gode ancora la sua famiglia?praticamente tu hai fatto più male a lui,di quanto lui ne abbia fatto a te,seppur di rivalsa.Una sorta di eccesso di legittima difesa,insomma.


secondo me qui non si deve discutere sulla quantità di male fatto e a chi, ma se sia "corretto" o "sbagliato" rendere partecipe una terza parte del tradimento.
è ovvio che questa è una scelta assolutamente soggettiva e può dipendere da tanti fattori: emotivi ecc. ecc. che tutti ben conosciamo.
Nella mia vita (per il momento..... solo fortuna) non mi sono mai trovato dalla parte del "tradito", o forse si nel primo matrimonio (la mia ex dopo un mese conviveva con un altro.....), ma a me non importava, quindi non so cosa si prova.
Ho provato più volte a chiedermi quale sarebbe oggi il mio comportamento alla scoperta di un tradimento, e il risultato è stato sempre quello di dire "ne parlo con lei cerchiamo di capire perché e vediamo se insieme si può andare avanti", non per i soldi i figli la casa, ma per noi.
So anche che questo è nel campo delle ipotesi ma se accadesse veramente la mia "reazione" sarebbe questa?????
è facile parlare, senza implicazioni, di cose che succedono agli altri.
Da ex traditore vi posso dire che una volta che decidi di intraprendere una relazione con una persona impegnata sai che ci sono dei rischi (anche quello di trovarti sotto casa o all'ufficio una persona incazzata e se ti capita anche di prendere due schiaffi è nel calcolo delle probabilità) e se li accetti sai che può succedere e non sei nella posizione di dire: risolvi i tuoi problemi con lei, come se tu fossi totalmente estraneo ai fatti (è ovvio che i suoi problemi di coppia li risolve nella coppia).
Questo per dire che in questi casi non ci sono comportamenti "censurabili" ma ci sono comportamenti diversi.


----------



## Skorpio (7 Dicembre 2016)

*...*



marietto ha detto:


> Non so, io la leggo diversamente... Dove tu vedi un evento (il tradimento) e un colpevole (chi ti tradisce), io vedo due torti diversi che ti vengono fatti da due persone diverse. Sta poi a te decidere se quel torto merita una tua reazione oppure no, ma io li vedo come due cose slegate.
> 
> Ed ovviamente, come a quelle due persone arrivano le conseguenze delle loro azioni e devono farci i conti, a te arriveranno le conseguenza della tua. Tua moglie potrebbe pensarla come hai detto tu e decidere lei di non voler continuare...
> 
> Io non sono contrario allo sconsigliare di muoversi per vendetta, anzi, ritengo che solitamente non porti a nulla di utile. Sono contrario al farlo per motivi morali (lui/lei non c'entra niente, che per me non è vero) piuttosto che per motivi pratici (non ti serve ne ti "frutta" nulla)...


Si, sono indubbiamente punti di vista diversi.

Io quando fui tradito non percepiti alcun torto personale dell'amico di mia moglie nei miei confronti.
Personale, lo sottolineo

A me non aveva rubato nulla di mio.

Quel che prese, non era evidentemente già "mio" indipendentemente dal suo esistere.

In quanto mia moglie glielo "offrì" liberamente scientemente e autonomamente (e goduriosamente vorrei sperare x lei, sennò era una demente  )


----------



## trilobita (7 Dicembre 2016)

ugo1969 ha detto:


> sono scelte interne ad ogni coppia. sua moglie ha preferito così. forse ha più palle di me


No comment


----------



## JON (7 Dicembre 2016)

Risparmiate le forze e il fiato per quando serviranno.


----------



## trilobita (7 Dicembre 2016)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> secondo me qui non si deve discutere sulla quantità di male fatto e a chi, ma se sia "corretto" o "sbagliato" rendere partecipe una terza parte del tradimento.
> è ovvio che questa è una scelta assolutamente soggettiva e può dipendere da tanti fattori: emotivi ecc. ecc. che tutti ben conosciamo.
> Nella mia vita (per il momento..... solo fortuna) non mi sono mai trovato dalla parte del "tradito", o forse si nel primo matrimonio (la mia ex dopo un mese conviveva con un altro.....), ma a me non importava, quindi non so cosa si prova.
> Ho provato più volte a chiedermi quale sarebbe oggi il mio comportamento alla scoperta di un tradimento, e il risultato è stato sempre quello di dire "ne parlo con lei cerchiamo di capire perché e vediamo se insieme si può andare avanti", non per i soldi i figli la casa, ma per noi.
> ...


Alt,fermi tutti!Allora vediamo di schematizzare un po'.Una donna,due uomini,uno dei quali suo marito.Lei decide di scopare ripetutamente con l'altro.ora l'altro è fuori di casa,lei cenette a due,che bello vederla sorridere,speriamo non sia tardi...hai ragione,comportamenti diversi


----------



## ugo1969 (7 Dicembre 2016)

trilobita ha detto:


> Alt,fermi tutti!Allora vediamo di schematizzare un po'.Una donna,due uomini,uno dei quali suo marito.Lei decide di scopare ripetutamente con l'altro.ora l'altro è fuori di casa,lei cenette a due,che bello vederla sorridere,speriamo non sia tardi...hai ragione,comportamenti diversi



non rispondo perchè non voglio intasare il 3d di un' altro ulteriormente


----------



## Brunetta (7 Dicembre 2016)

ugo1969 ha detto:


> Ancora con questa storia ! Nessuno va a parlare della propria moglie all amante , so perfettamente che i confronti vanno fatti con lei . Lui però mi ha fatto del male , con meno responsabilità di lei e non ci piove , ma è stato complice ed allora se posso farti stare male lo faccio perché mi da sollievo. Poi la scelta di cosa fare spetta a sua moglie.


Anche distruggere tutti i mobili di casa al momento può darti sollievo.
Quello che continuo a ripetere è che poi i mobili rotti li hai tu e i costi per ricomprarli sono tuoi.
Fuor di metafora, sfogarsi con l'amante è inutile.
Oltretutto per me sarebbe stato un modo per dare un valore. Ignorare completamente per me è un modo per esprimere disprezzo.


----------



## delfino curioso (7 Dicembre 2016)

trilobita ha detto:


> Alt,fermi tutti!Allora vediamo di schematizzare un po'.Una donna,due uomini,uno dei quali suo marito.Lei decide di scopare ripetutamente con l'altro.ora l'altro è fuori di casa,lei cenette a due,che bello vederla sorridere,speriamo non sia tardi...hai ragione,comportamenti diversi


Certo anche questo può succedere. Come si dice "Hai voluto la bicicletta e adesso pedala"


----------



## trilobita (7 Dicembre 2016)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> Certo anche questo può succedere. Come si dice "Hai voluto la bicicletta e adesso pedala"


Caspita,oggi non riesco proprio a spiegare il mio pensiero.
Delfino,se conosci una,tu ti proponi quando lei ti ha fatto capire che è quello che vuole,a nessuno piace il due di picche!
È lei che ha voluto la seconda bicicletta.....
Tra l'altro non sappiamo come l'ha venduta all'altro,dal post non si capisce.
Può avergli detto che con il marito non va più,mille cose tali da fargli pensare che la coppia fosse già agli sgoccioli.
Insomma,è lei che ha messo moto il meccanismo,lui era solo un ingranaggio consenziente


----------



## delfino curioso (7 Dicembre 2016)

trilobita ha detto:


> Caspita,oggi non riesco proprio a spiegare il mio pensiero.
> Delfino,se conosci una,tu ti proponi quando lei ti ha fatto capire che è quello che vuole,a nessuno piace il due di picche!
> È lei che ha voluto la seconda bicicletta.....
> Tra l'altro non sappiamo come l'ha venduta all'altro,dal post non si capisce.
> ...


Ma io ho capito cosa intendi.
Il ragionamento da traditore nel mio discorso vale per entrambi sia la moglie che l'amante.
è ovvio  che sono corresponsabili del quel che è successo.


----------



## trilobita (7 Dicembre 2016)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> Ma io ho capito cosa intendi.
> Il ragionamento da traditore nel mio discorso vale per entrambi sia la moglie che l'amante.
> è ovvio  che sono corresponsabili del quel che è successo.


Ma non in egual misura,su 10 lei 9.99 lui 0.01


----------



## marietto (7 Dicembre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Si, sono indubbiamente punti di vista diversi.
> 
> Io quando fui tradito non percepiti alcun torto personale dell'amico di mia moglie nei miei confronti.
> Personale, lo sottolineo
> ...


Messa così non mi convince tanto, io non credo che ti venga "rubato" qualcosa da nessuno dei due. Fanno cose che ti rendono meno gradevole e più scomoda la vita sotto diversi aspetti, questi sono i torti che subisci, secondo me.

Io sono stato tradito da fidanzato. Sinceramente dell'altro lui non me ne è fregato nulla fin da subito, per me non c'erano  le basi per proseguire il rapporto di coppia e non vedevo motivo di cercare qualcosa dall'altro (che peraltro conoscevo, quindi sarei stato in "regola" anche in base ai parametri che vanno di moda qui).

Però capisco che il mio non è necessariamente un caso standard, che ci sia anche chi affronta casi e situazioni diverse...


----------



## Jim Cain (7 Dicembre 2016)

ilnikko ha detto:


> Hai parlato con lui, piu' di una volta, adesso sa che tu sai. Sua moglie (e magari i figli) non c'entrano. E' con tua moglie che devi parlare. Continua così con lei e lascia perdere lui che non è nessuno.


Ma anche NO.
Per come si è sviluppata la storia tra la mia compagna e il suo amante - considerato che avevo 'intercettato' una corrispondenza di amorosi sensi PRIMA che iniziassero la storia - sono abbastanza convinto che, qualora avessi allertato la di lui moglie all'epoca delle prime intercettazioni, la cosa sarebbe finita ancor prima di iniziare.


----------



## ilnikko (7 Dicembre 2016)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Ma anche NO.
> Per come si è sviluppata la storia tra la mia compagna e il suo amante - considerato che avevo 'intercettato' una corrispondenza di amorosi sensi PRIMA che iniziassero la storia - sono abbastanza convinto che, qualora avessi allertato la di lui moglie all'epoca delle prime intercettazioni, la cosa sarebbe finita ancor prima di iniziare.


Ma anche si. Col senno di poi che ne sai che magari non sarebbe finita con lui e cominciata con qualcun'altro ? (aldilà del fatto che rispondevo all'autore del post che magari ha una storia diversa dalla tua...). Ti dico la verità, ora che è passato un po' di tempo e mi sto' separando : se dovesse venire ora una collega, che magari me la conta che col marito è tutto finito, che non fanno sesso, che mi piace, a cui piaccio, ecc.ecc.....cosa faccio ? No grazie sei ancora sposata legalmente e bla bla bla ?....oh se poi mi si dovesse presentare il marito glielo dico chiaro che non l'ho mica violentata, era ben consenziente.


----------



## trilobita (7 Dicembre 2016)

ilnikko ha detto:


> Ma anche si. Col senno di poi che ne sai che magari non sarebbe finita con lui e cominciata con qualcun'altro ? (aldilà del fatto che rispondevo all'autore del post che magari ha una storia diversa dalla tua...). Ti dico la verità, ora che è passato un po' di tempo e mi sto' separando : se dovesse venire ora una collega, che magari me la conta che col marito è tutto finito, che non fanno sesso, che mi piace, a cui piaccio, ecc.ecc.....cosa faccio ? No grazie sei ancora sposata legalmente e bla bla bla ?....oh se poi mi si dovesse presentare il marito glielo dico chiaro che non l'ho mica violentata, era ben consenziente.


Eccheccavolo!!!!


----------



## Skorpio (7 Dicembre 2016)

*...*



marietto ha detto:


> Messa così non mi convince tanto, io non credo che ti venga "rubato" qualcosa da nessuno dei due. Fanno cose che ti rendono meno gradevole e più scomoda la vita sotto diversi aspetti, questi sono i torti che subisci, secondo me.
> 
> Io sono stato tradito da fidanzato. Sinceramente dell'altro lui non me ne è fregato nulla fin da subito, per me non c'erano  le basi per proseguire il rapporto di coppia e non vedevo motivo di cercare qualcosa dall'altro (che peraltro conoscevo, quindi sarei stato in "regola" anche in base ai parametri che vanno di moda qui).
> 
> Però capisco che il mio non è necessariamente un caso standard, che ci sia anche chi affronta casi e situazioni diverse...


Beh.. A suo tempo percepiii che mi era stata rubata quella che nel mio immaginario era cosa "mia"

Il famoso: marito amico amante fratello e chi più ne ha più ne metta.

Ecco... Mi era rimasto il "marito" . punto

Che potevo tenermi o smollare, senza problemi, peraltro

Tutto il resto, una serie di ruoli che immaginavo di rivestire, lo sentii rubato

Ho compreso nel superamento che in realtà io ero il marito e basta
Non potevo far l'amante, ma non perché non ero abbastanza bravo....

Non potevo dare il "brivido" dell'amante,  ovviamente rispetto a "mia moglie" punto e basta.
Quel "potere" io me lo ero tolto rispetto a lei, insediandomi in un ruolo ben definito

Un ruolo esclude automaticamente gli altri, per me e secondo me, ovviamente

Questo è stato il mio processo di "rasserenamento" non tanto rispetto alla persona, Gina o Giuseppina che fosse, ma rispetto al ruolo

Non so se sono riuscito a trasmettere in queste righe quel che cerco di dire


----------



## Nocciola (7 Dicembre 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> ..e le femmine avranno pure delle belle responsabilità se i maschi ancora si permettono di trattarle come un tozzo di pane attorno a cui ringhiare per non farselo portare via.
> 
> Non lo metto in dubbio.
> 
> ...


Post perfetto..come tutti i seguenti che ho finito di leggere ora
Quoto anche [MENTION=6586]Skorpio[/MENTION] e [MENTION=4875]ilnikko[/MENTION] (faccina innamorata che dal cell non ho)


----------



## ilnikko (7 Dicembre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Post perfetto..come tutti i seguenti che ho finito di leggere ora
> Quoto anche @_Skorpio_ e @_ilnikko_ (faccina innamorata che dal cell non ho)


:inlove:


----------



## Jim Cain (7 Dicembre 2016)

ilnikko ha detto:


> Ma anche si. Col senno di poi che ne sai che magari non sarebbe finita con lui e cominciata con qualcun'altro


Che discorso è ?
Un conto è bloccare una situazione potenzialmente pericolosa, un altro è pensare che potrebbe eventualmente succedere chissà quando e chissà con chi.
Se stai guidando e ti trovi a DOVER scansare un ostacolo che fai ?
Non lo scansi sul presupposto che potresti eventualmente trovare un altro ostacolo più avanti ? 


ilnikko ha detto:


> se dovesse venire ora una collega, che magari me la conta che col marito è tutto finito, che non fanno sesso, che mi piace, a cui piaccio, ecc.ecc.....cosa faccio ? No grazie sei ancora sposata legalmente e bla bla bla ?....oh se poi mi si dovesse presentare il marito glielo dico chiaro che non l'ho mica violentata, era ben consenziente.


Se dovesse accadere tu fai il tuo gioco, nient'altro che questo.
Consapevole - a meno di non essere un deficiente o, peggio, in malafede - che quello che ti sta raccontando possono essere tutte cazzate e che se ti si dovesse presentare il marito non è garantito che tu riesca a convincerlo che 'era consenziente' e cavartela in questo modo.
Quando stavi per raggiungere l'amante di tua moglie sono sicuro che se ti avesse detto che 'era consenziente' ti avrebbe fatto solo girare ulteriormente le balle, per il semplice fatto che sapevi già da solo che era stata consenziente e che pertanto non c'era alcun bisogno che lui lo sottolineasse a sua discolpa.
Poi, bene ha fatto il tuo amico a dissuaderti dal proseguire.
E non perché magari non pensava anche lui che il tipo non meritasse 5 minuti di 'tribolazione' ma molto più semplicemente perché, da amico, voleva evitarti possibili conseguenze negative, che al danno avrebbero aggiunto anche la beffa.


----------



## Jim Cain (7 Dicembre 2016)

JON ha detto:


> Per esperienza personale so che ci sono soggetti che, impuniti, mantengono alta la cresta. Non si può dire che tutti nei panni di lui siano menefreghisti, sicuramente ci sono uomini che a quelle condizioni proverebbero quanto meno un minimo di vergogna e mortificazione, ma ce ne sono altri per cui il semplice fatto di non essere coinvolti e danneggiati dalla situazione si sentono dei meritevoli galletti.


L'impunità in alcuni casi é umanamente inaccettabile.


----------



## Jim Cain (7 Dicembre 2016)

ugo1969 ha detto:


> Tu no ma qualcuno fa la morale su questo punto . Lui ha il 30% delle responsabilità . Comunque buttato fuori casa e sul lavoro ....sua moglie è il suo capo assieme al fratello di lei... Poi era anche un mettere alla prova mia moglie, vedere se era con me o con lui


Qui si sono fatte discussioni INFINITE sul punto....


----------



## ipazia (7 Dicembre 2016)

ugo1969 ha detto:


> Ancora con questa storia ! Nessuno va a parlare della propria moglie all amante , so perfettamente che i confronti vanno fatti con lei . Lui però mi ha fatto del male , con meno responsabilità di lei e non ci piove , ma è stato complice ed allora *se posso farti stare male lo faccio perché mi da sollievo*. Poi la scelta di cosa fare spetta a sua moglie.


Se quel sollievo è sufficiente a colmare la delusione per le menzogne della persona che avevi scelto di avere accanto, contando sulla sua capacità di non mentirti, contando sulla sua affidabilità nei tuoi confronti...beh. Buon per te. 

A me così poco non basterebbe per colmare la delusione. E neanche per averne sollievo. 

Perchè chi mi ha deluso è chi mi era vicino. Ed è con quel chi che ho investito il MIO tempo, le MIE risorse, anche materiali. 
Posso sfogare la rabbia che discende dalla delusione su un altro/a...ma, come si dice, è una pera di acqua per me. So già in partenza che sarebbe una sensazione superficiale. La differenza con una pera di acqua sarebbe che infliggendo consapevolmente dolore a terzi inconsapevoli, invadendo la loro vita, senza raccontarmi stronzate sul mio onor ferito io dovrei, per onestà e MIO senso dell'onore dirmi allo specchio che sono semplicemente una che se ne va a giro a fare male. E me lo direi. E l'immagine di me non ne uscirebbe integra ai miei occhi. 

Perchè sarebbe un male inutile. Un dolore da cui non ho la possibilità di trarre nulla. In concreto. Se non, appunto, un sollievo a termine...perfettamente inutile a Me. 

Perchè, terminato il sollievo, l'illusoria sensazione di avere ripreso possesso di una parte ferita, di avere un qualche potere in una situazione che mi ha svelato brutalmente che sono vittima...guardandomi vedrei la ferita esattamente dove era prima. Solo che il tempo dedicato a trovare un sollievo momentaneo avrei potuto usarlo per aver cura della ferita mia. E alla fine dei conti resterei quella che sono in una situazione come quella: vittima del mentire di qualcuno di cui avevo fiducia. E lo sfregio per me riguarderebbe esattamente quello. 

Ritroverei davanti a me la persona a cui avevo concesso fiducia che ne ha abusato. 
Non troverei sollievo se non esattamente in quella persona. 

Di fronte all'abuso il mio bisogno è riprendere possesso di me. E su quello concentrerei le mie energie
...l'ho imparato sulla mia pelle. Un abuso, di qualunque tipo e genere, una volta attuato, resta. 
E' una ferita che non si cancella con il tempo. Si cicatrizza, ma ad ogni cambio di tempo la pelle tira. 

E la pace non è fuori...la pace è dentro. Attraverso il prendersi quella ferita e renderla propria.


----------



## Jim Cain (7 Dicembre 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Non è un problema, è un "sentire".
> E nel "sentire" definire una propositività e una progettualità che noi stiamo valutando a freddo è utopistico.
> Posso ribadire che la vendetta è inutile, dopodiché ti rodi a vedere quell'altro che se ne va in giro con la sua famiglia felice mentre la tua si sta distruggendo perché, giustamente, ora che hai scoperto le corna, sono solo problemi tuoi.
> Condanniamo la vendetta, certo, ma condanniamo anche il tradimento, anche l'andare con donne sposate, e definiamo un'etica che rispetti l'individuo in ogni suo momento, altrimenti si arriva al relativismo solito per cui le responsabilità si assottigliano, come al solito.
> ...


Sbaglio o la pensavi diversamente ?


----------



## ipazia (7 Dicembre 2016)

ugo1969 ha detto:


> Un ultima cosa : se t incazzi perché ho dato un ceffone al tuo amante non c è bisogno che mi mandi affanculo ti ho già mandato io a quel paese . Mi fai del male e poi pretendi di farmi gestire dolore e comportamenti come vuoi tu ?


se era rivolto a me..

No. Non pretendo di gestire il dolore e i comportamenti che ne derivano. 
Sarebbe una illusione fra l'altro. 

Ma sicuro che valuterei i modi del dolore. 
E i modi "esplosivi" sono semplicemente inaffidabili. Dal mio punto di vista. 

Ma se devo dirtela tutta, conosco abbastanza quei modi da semplicemente eliminare maschi con quel tipo di struttura dalle mie frequentazioni. Quindi il problema non penso si porrebbe alla radice. 

Poi, mai dire mai...in ogni caso, se si presentasse una situazione come quella...liberissimo di andare e anche spedire all'ospedale l'altro. Ma per certo per quanto mi riguarda non avrei nulla da spartire nè con l'azione nè con le conseguenze. Non sarebbero più cazzi miei. 

E ogni comunicazione con me sarebbe chiusa. Definitivamente. 

E non per incazzatura. Ma se vai a giro a prendere a schiaffi o fare vendette, liberissimo di farlo. 
Responsabilità tua. 
Fra le conseguenze ci sarebbe che nella relazione con me la stima sarebbe scomparsa definitivamente. 

Che non è che se sono stronza e mentitrice, allora mi metto in condizione di tollerare comportamenti che non tollererei se non fossi stronza e mentitrice.


----------



## Jim Cain (7 Dicembre 2016)

marietto ha detto:


> Per me l'importante è farsi carico delle proprie responsabilità e rendersi conto che le conseguenze ci sono e non possiamo decidere le regole di ingaggio anche per gli altri.
> 
> Trovo estremamente ipocrita lamentarsi ed incolpare gli altri perché non hanno reagito come secondo noi dovrebbero reagire.
> 
> Poi fate un po' quello che vi pare...


Qualcuno non riesce proprio a capire che non é né giusto né sbagliato ma banalmente 'umano', esattamente come il tradimento.
Che sappiamo bene che sarebbe meglio, più onesto, più corretto starsene buoni a casa propria senza andare a sfottere la moglie/marito altrui.
Però succede (e se siamo tutti qua é perché è successo).
Per lo stesso motivo, anche se non porta a nulla, anche se qualcuno alla 'vendetta' preferisce l'indifferenza, anche se razionalmente può sembrare aberrante, é perfettamente normale che si possa incappare in un marito/moglie traditi e vendicativi.
Giusto ? Sbagliato? 
É nel 'pacchetto tradimento', nascosto tra gli 'imprevisti' e le 'probabilità' di monopoliana memoria.
Se non si accettano queste banali regole del gioco, tanto vale seguire il Nono comandamento.


----------



## ipazia (7 Dicembre 2016)

oscar999 ha detto:


> scusa.. è stato lui a ripresentarsi..casualmente..lui ha bussato a casa mia..
> mia moglie mi ha detto che all'inizio si sentivano qualche volta x sapere come andava..
> ma sono sicuro che ..più di un anno fa..avevo visto un messag di lui con doppi sensi..e nn ci avevo badato molto xchè pensavo fosse un suo amico della leva con la quale dovevano fare una cena..
> quella volta nn c'erano risposte di lei x cui nn so gia li' la cosa come era messa..
> ...


Lui ci stava provando e lei, povera vittima della situazione negativa in casa, si è sbagliata e gli ha dato confidenza...povera piccola...quindi alla fine ne esce che lo stronzo sei tu. :unhappy:

Potevi preservarla dalla negatività. Proteggerla. Difenderla. 
Creare e nutrire una situazione sempre positiva. In modo che lei si sentisse sempre bene e felice...e non desse confidenza. 

Lei non è dotata di cervello senziente che le permette di decidere a chi dare confidenza, con quali limiti, e a quali condizioni? Le basta uno che si presenta....et voilà!! Caspita...

E in tutto questo la scelta di stare con te, scelta consapevole intendo, e adulta, dove finisce? 
Lei è volubile e le basta uno che si presenta per non sapere gestire la confidenza? 

Hai un bel daffare allora...il mondo è pieno di maschi che si presentano e addirittura si propongono...


----------



## ipazia (7 Dicembre 2016)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Che discorso è ?
> *Un conto è bloccare una situazione potenzialmente pericolosa*, un altro è pensare che potrebbe eventualmente succedere chissà quando e chissà con chi.
> Se stai guidando e ti trovi a DOVER scansare un ostacolo che fai ?
> Non lo scansi sul presupposto che potresti eventualmente trovare un altro ostacolo più avanti ?
> ...


il fulcro resta che se la situazione la devi bloccare tu al posto dell'altro....allora l'altro da solo non è in grado di farlo.

E il fatto centrale è che l'altro non è affidabile. 

Non che hai bloccato una situazione pericolosa. 

Se l'altro non si sa gestire, una situazione o un'altra fa poca differenza. 

Il punto è che l'altro non si sa gestire. 
E la domanda che io mi porrei sarebbe "ma ne vale la pena stare con una persona che non si sa gestire? e che mi mette in condizione di fare la sua guardiana?"

Ora come ora...la risposta sarebbe che ho di meglio da fare, che fare la guardiana. E in ogni caso, non riuscirei a stimarla una persona del genere. maschio o femmina senza differenza. 

Poi oh...liberi tutti...a me pare un lavoraccio dover bloccare l'altro perchè da solo me la mette in culo...non ci vedo proprio senso.


----------



## Jim Cain (7 Dicembre 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> Potevi preservarla dalla negatività. Proteggerla. Difenderla.
> Creare e nutrire una situazione sempre positiva. In modo che lei si sentisse sempre bene e felice...e non desse confidenza


Potevi...potevi...potevi.
Ma non l'ha fatto e vai a vedere che la responsabilità di quello che è successo é la sua !
Oppure, l'ha fatto ma la signora in quel periodo era irresistibilmente attratta dalle lusinghe dell'altro.
In questa tua disamina viene completamente ignorata l'indole di una persona, che può essere più o meno portata al tradimento INDIPENDENTE da come viene 'trattata' in casa.
Peraltro, un periodo di indifferenza jon può in alcun modo giustificare un tradimento, quindi se anche jon l'avesse né protetta né difesa COMUNQUE la responsabilità di certe scelte é solo di chi le compie.


----------



## ipazia (7 Dicembre 2016)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Potevi...potevi...potevi.
> Ma non l'ha fatto e vai a vedere che la responsabilità di quello che è successo é la sua !
> Oppure, l'ha fatto ma la signora in quel periodo era irresistibilmente attratta dalle lusinghe dell'altro.
> In questa tua disamina viene completamente ignorata l'indole di una persona, che può essere più o meno portata al tradimento INDIPENDENTE da come viene 'trattata' in casa.
> Peraltro, un periodo di indifferenza jon può in alcun modo giustificare un tradimento, quindi se anche jon l'avesse né protetta né difesa COMUNQUE la responsabilità di certe scelte é solo di chi le compie.


ero ironica jim...

quelle sono le conclusioni del togliere la responsabilità alla signora...che poverina....ha solo dato confidenza!

Era la situazione negativa..e poi quell'altro, quel brutto stronzo ci ha pure provato....cosa poteva fare lei? povera...

Lui poteva bloccare la situazione...no?

(ironia...)


----------



## Jim Cain (7 Dicembre 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> il fulcro resta che se la situazione la devi bloccare tu al posto dell'altro....allora l'altro da solo non è in grado di farlo.
> 
> E il fatto centrale è che l'altro non è affidabile.
> 
> ...


D'accordo con te.
Peraltro, io non ho fatto quello che sostengo fosse stato giusto fare.
E non l'ho fatto - credo - per orgoglio.
Per non dare importanza al tipo che girava attorno alla mia compagna.
Però, a posteriori, pur concordando con te sulla domanda che poni, ritengo che in questi casi un intervento esterno può sventare mali futuri ben peggiori.
Soprattutto se - quando la storia viene fuori - il traditore vuole rimanere con chi ha tradito.
Anch'io ho lasciato fare, mi sono fidato e non ho fatto il 'guardiano'.
Ma se potessi tornare indietro.....


----------



## ipazia (7 Dicembre 2016)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> D'accordo con te.
> Peraltro, io non ho fatto quello che sostengo fosse stato giusto fare.
> E non l'ho fatto - credo - per orgoglio.
> Per non dare importanza al tipo che girava attorno alla mia compagna.
> ...


Sai che non capisco davvero?

Sono seria. 

Non vedo male peggiore dell'avere vicino una persona che mi mette in condizione di dover sventare le sue  stronzate per evitare mali peggiori. 

Io non sono sua madre. E piuttosto che stare con una persona che mi mette in pericolo, tanto da dover sventare situazioni, e quindi usare il mio tempo, PREZIOSO, per controllarla...ma sti cazzi...cosa ci sto a fare con una persona che è il mio nemico???

Non capisco davvero....come si fa a stare con una persona di cui si ha così bassa considerazione?
Tanto da trattarla come una bambinetta che fa i casini che poi tocca a me risolvere...

Mi sembra una pesantezza indicibile. Una gabbia. 

E più che altro una non relazione....o meglio....una relazione non fra pari.


----------



## Jim Cain (7 Dicembre 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> Sai che non capisco davvero?
> 
> Sono seria.
> 
> ...


Quindi se stai con una persona che sviluppa una dipendenza  (dal gioco dal'alcool dalla droga) che fai ?
Te ne lavi le mani e la scarichi o cerchi - ALMENO ALL'INIZIO - di prevenire ?


----------



## ipazia (8 Dicembre 2016)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Quindi se stai con una persona che sviluppa una dipendenza  (dal gioco dal'alcool dalla droga) che fai ?
> Te ne lavi le mani e la scarichi o cerchi - ALMENO ALL'INIZIO - di prevenire ?


So per esperienza che non si può prevenire una struttura di personalità, quale è la dipendenza. 
Una struttura semplicemente c'è. Non è prevenibile. 

E o l'altro ne è consapevole e se ne assume pienamente la responsabilità e di conseguenza la cura, o io me ne vado. E veloce anche. 

So per esperienza che non si può aiutare chi non si aiuta. Si diventa semplicemente vittime del proprio delirio di onnipotenza e della problematica dell'altro. 
E altrettanto per esperienza so che l'affetto è un impiccio in queste situazioni che dipingi. Sporca il quadro. 
E il risultato sono solo un sacco di casini. 

Tutti perdono.


----------



## Jim Cain (8 Dicembre 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> So per esperienza che non si può prevenire una struttura di personalità, quale è la dipendenza.
> Una struttura semplicemente c'è. Non è prevenibile.
> 
> E o l'altro ne è consapevole e se ne assume pienamente la responsabilità e di conseguenza la cura, o io me ne vado. E veloce anche.
> ...


Quindi, tanto per tornare 'a noi', credi sia inutile - oltre che, come avevi già scritto, inutilmente dispendioso - bloccare sul nascere un possibile tradimento ?
Non credi che - almeno per una volta - si possa concedere a chi sta per 'sbagliare' la possibilità di essere 'aiutati' ?


----------



## ipazia (8 Dicembre 2016)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Quindi, tanto per tornare 'a noi', credi sia inutile - oltre che, come avevi già scritto, inutilmente dispendioso - bloccare sul nascere un possibile tradimento ?
> Non credi che - almeno per una volta - si possa concedere a chi sta per 'sbagliare' la possibilità di essere 'aiutati' ?


No...perchè se non mi chiedi aiuto, non vuoi aiuto. Al netto delle valutazioni del dolore, il tradimento è un atto di libertà e di affermazione di sè. E tale io lo considero. A ognuno le sue responsabilità. 

Io non fermo nessuno che non si sa fermare da solo. 

SE non è autonom* in questo, non è semplicemente per me. Io non faccio la guardiana di nessuno. Il mio tempo è prezioso. E riconoscere questo, significa anche non farmelo sprecare mettendomi in condizione di fare l'indovina sui bisogni che possono benissimo essere espressi. 

Se non è in grado di farlo...beh...io lo so fare. Ergo voglio vicino una persona altrettanto capace. E sono dura. Lo so. Ma sono convinta che essere responsabili di sè significhi anche sapersi prendere cura di sè. E prendersi cura di sè è innanzitutto riconoscere di avere bisogno di aiuto. E' un prerequisito. 
In assenza del quale io non considero una relazione paritaria.


----------



## Brunetta (8 Dicembre 2016)

Siamo arrivati alle "cattive compagnie"?


----------



## danny (8 Dicembre 2016)

Discussione infinita. 
Non ci si metterà mai d'accordo perché ognuno tenta di salvare un poco se stesso, che sia tradito o traditore.
Dal mio punto di vista: se dovessi andare con una donna impegnata metterei in conto che potrei far incazzare il legittimo consorte. È un'eventualità che non escludo, perché saprei di fare una cosa sbagliata. Non ha importanza che lei sia consenziente, per la mia etica è sbagliato aiutare qualcuno a commettere delle azioni che possano creare danno ad altri e nella complicità non posso escludere la mia responsabilita'. Non condannerei il consorte a cui ho scopato la moglie se dovesse vendicarsi, in fin dei conti io ho deciso di accettare un rapporto clandestino, di avallare un tradimento e pertanto di correre un rischio. Se avessi voluto una relazione che ne fosse priva potevo frequentare una single. Non l'ho fatto e non posso escludere da una responsabilità. D'altra parte, se il marito dovesse scoprire la relazione e avere una reazione moderata mantenendo la moglie in casa e lei, di nascosto, continuare a frequentare me, comincerei a pensare che della moglie poco gli importa e che le corna se le merita anche...
(E non ditemi che è un ragionamento raro, questo...).
Tutti gli "attori" in queste situazioni si aspettano delle reazioni, anche irrazionali o estremamente forti. Possiamo discuterne quanto ne vogliamo, ma sarà solo teoria.
C'è solo da sperare, in questi casi, di trovarsi di fronte a persone che riescano ancora a ragionare e limitino i danni agli altri. 
Purtroppo questo non sempre accade.


----------



## Skorpio (8 Dicembre 2016)

*...*

Che poi qui in questi casi si finisce a parlare di azioni, reazioni, contro reazioni, etc, etc... 

E a me sembra che si perda focus sul nodo centrale della questione.

È chiaro che se uno urlaccia alle due di notte sotto casa mia, può aspettarsi che apra la finestra e gli urli di finirla o scendo giu a chiarire a muso duro

E chiaro che io possa aspettarmi che quello urlacci ancor piu forte e mi dica che mi aspetta giù

È chiaro che lui deve aspettarsi che io scenda giù con un coltellaccio da cucina

È chiaro che io devo aspettarmi che lui tiri fuori una pistola

Etc... Etc...

È una aspettativa infinita, non esiste il "Dio" giusto e provvidenziale che arriva e finalmente sistema tutto.

E a volte certe situazioni finiscono male x tutti, ci si arriva a ammazzare x una precedenza non concessa, x questi ragionamenti qui, in nome della "giustizia" del codice della strada (capirai...)


----------



## Jim Cain (8 Dicembre 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> No...perchè se non mi chiedi aiuto, non vuoi aiuto. Al netto delle valutazioni del dolore, il tradimento è un atto di libertà e di affermazione di sè. E tale io lo considero. A ognuno le sue responsabilità.
> 
> Io non fermo nessuno che non si sa fermare da solo.
> 
> ...


Sono d'accordo con te, e infatti non mi sono comportato da 'guardiano'.
Però...boh...forse fare il guardiano sarebbe stato utile nell'evitare guai maggiori...


----------



## Jim Cain (8 Dicembre 2016)

danny ha detto:


> D'altra parte, se il marito dovesse scoprire la relazione e avere una reazione moderata mantenendo la moglie in casa e lei, di nascosto, continuare a frequentare me, comincerei a pensare che della moglie poco gli importa e che le corna se le merita anche..


Poco ma sicuro...


----------



## Brunetta (8 Dicembre 2016)

Siete strani.
Chissà perché uomini e donne si attraggono


----------



## ipazia (8 Dicembre 2016)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo con te, e infatti non mi sono comportato da 'guardiano'.
> Però...boh...*forse fare il guardiano sarebbe stato utile nell'evitare guai maggiori*...


Non lo so...credo dipenda da cosa si desidera per se stessi...se il desiderio è essere il guardiano/la guardiana oppure se si desidera una relazione franca e paritaria, dove il potere è dichiaratamente messo al centro, nello spazio relazionale, e condiviso...in reciprocità e bidirezionalità...credo siano direzioni...

Quanto ai guai...non lo so...sono davvero guai? 
O solo realtà che la Vita sbatte in faccia? 

Fare il guardiano per evitare i guai, e quindi per sfiducia nell'altro che è in un qualche modo considerato come incapace di fare nelle cose della vita, è molto diverso dal fare il guardiano per il desiderio, condiviso, di fare esattamente quello e per concessione reciproca...

Nel primo caso si parte dall'assenza di parti di sè di un attore della relazione, o anche di entrambi...
Nel secondo caso i due attori, in modo paritario e consapevole, decidono una certa gestione del potere relazionale...
Nel primo caso uno dei due è debole e bisognoso di una sorta di esoscheletro per stare in piedi e l'altro ha bisogno di un tipo di appropriazione fusionale...
Nel secondo caso entrambi gli attori hanno sufficiente forza e presenza in sè da concedersi di affidare le proprie fragilità uno in mano all'altro, in modo dichiarato e condiviso, in un percorso concordato passo a passo in cui entrambi sono autonomi e indipendenti....

credo ci sia un abisso fra le due situazioni...


----------



## danny (9 Dicembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Siete strani.
> Chissà perché uomini e donne si attraggono


Non credo sia una questione di genere.
Esistono donne che farebbero a pezzettini l'amante del marito e sono altrettanto vendicative.
Esistono anche figure satiriche come quella della "fidanzata psicopatica" oggi tanto diffusa nelle scenette su FB in cui molti/e si specchiano.
Possiamo convenire, a freddo, che la vendetta è inutile e che la violenza è condannabile, ma occorre fare i conti con la sua presenza nella nostra vita e regolarci di conseguenza e tarare i nostri comportamenti valutandone l'impatto probabile sulle nostre vite.
Per fare un esempio, può risultare fastidioso secondo una nostra lettura l'imposizione di determinati capi di vestiario in certe ambiti islamici - la necessità di portate il velo nelle moschee o di non indossare costumi da bagno succinti sulle spiagge etc - ma se lo faccio senza tener conto della sensibilità delle altre persone, non posso poi lamentarmi di aver dato luogo a una riposta spiacevole da parte loro.
Diciamo che se non ho tenuto conto delle esigenze degli altri, me ne sono infischiato, non posso pretendere di non venir attaccato per questo.
Divenire l'amante di una persona sposata è, comunque, anche se invitati dal traditore, entrare in un ambito che appartiene ad altre persone, e sta a noi comprendere che si può correre il rischio di dover interagire con chi, in quell'ambito, si può sentire infastidito dalla nostra presenza, con imprevedibili reazioni.
Dopodiché possiamo discutere sulla liceità di determinate reazioni e sull'utilità di esse: è utile la vendetta, è corretto coinvolgere la moglie (o il marito) dell'amante?
Probabilmente no, ai fini del salvataggio del rapporto.
Psicologicamente forse, la vendetta appaga la propria rabbia, anche se temporaneamente.
E' etico farlo? Rispetto agli altri stiamo facendo la cosa giusta?
Ecco, su questo si può discutere, consapevoli che la risposta non sarà mai sola, non sull'assenza di responsabilità dell'amante, che è indubbia. Nessuno, lo ripeto, ci obbliga ad avere una storia con una persona sposata.
Se lo facciamo, ed è una scelta che non escludo possa capitare anche a me di fare, accettiamone anche i rischi e le responsabilità.


----------



## Brunetta (9 Dicembre 2016)

Diciamo che a caldo può capitare di comportarsi come mai ci si sarebbe aspettati. Quindi ci saranno donne che hanno quel tipo di reazioni. Del resto ci sono anche quelle che compiono stragi, ma della Belva di via San Gregorio a Milano si parla dopo settant'anni, non può essere così, per la numerosità, per tutti i delitti simili compiuti da uomini che fino a poco più di trent'anni fa godevano anche delle attenuanti per questioni d'onore.
Quindi nella discussione a freddo qui si crea sempre questa divisione tra uomini e donne.
Questo significa che vi è una diversità di fondo nel rapporto non tanto con il tradimento, ma con l'idea di relazione e di possesso del partner. 
Non vorrei azzardare dicendo che il delitto d'onore si impianta su un sentire proprietario maschile, su un'idea di territorio e di codice implicito tra maschi di mutuo rispetto delle proprietà.
Ma su questo non vedo la disponibilità degli uomini a scandagliare dentro di loro per capire perché un tradimento viene visto come una questione tra uomini.


----------



## Skorpio (9 Dicembre 2016)

*...*



Brunetta ha detto:


> Diciamo che a caldo può capitare di comportarsi come mai ci si sarebbe aspettati. Quindi ci saranno donne che hanno quel tipo di reazioni. Del resto ci sono anche quelle che compiono stragi, ma della Belva di via San Gregorio a Milano si parla dopo settant'anni, non può essere così, per la numerosità, per tutti i delitti simili compiuti da uomini che fino a poco più di trent'anni fa godevano anche delle attenuanti per questioni d'onore.
> Quindi nella discussione a freddo qui si crea sempre questa divisione tra uomini e donne.
> Questo significa che vi è una diversità di fondo nel rapporto non tanto con il tradimento, ma con l'idea di relazione e di possesso del partner.
> Non vorrei azzardare dicendo che il delitto d'onore si impianta su un sentire proprietario maschile, su un'idea di territorio e di codice implicito tra maschi di mutuo rispetto delle proprietà.
> Ma su questo non vedo la disponibilità degli uomini a scandagliare dentro di loro per capire perché un tradimento viene visto come una questione tra uomini.


È che ogni azione, che piaccia o meno, si porta appresso una "considerazione" assolutamente individuale e specifica vs persone e cose coinvolte.

Ed è appunto sulle proprie annesse considerazioni che può essere intrigante riflettere. O anche fastidioso riflettere, dipende...


----------



## danny (9 Dicembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Diciamo che a caldo può capitare di comportarsi come mai ci si sarebbe aspettati. Quindi ci saranno donne che hanno quel tipo di reazioni. Del resto ci sono anche quelle che compiono stragi, ma della Belva di via San Gregorio a Milano si parla dopo settant'anni, non può essere così, per la numerosità, per tutti i delitti simili compiuti da uomini che fino a poco più di trent'anni fa godevano anche delle attenuanti per questioni d'onore.
> Quindi nella discussione a freddo qui si crea sempre questa divisione tra uomini e donne.
> Questo significa che vi è una diversità di fondo nel rapporto non tanto con il tradimento, ma con l'idea di relazione e di possesso del partner.
> *Non vorrei azzardare dicendo che il delitto d'onore si impianta su un sentire proprietario maschile, su un'idea di territorio e di codice implicito tra maschi di mutuo rispetto delle proprietà.*
> Ma su questo non vedo la disponibilità degli uomini a scandagliare dentro di loro per capire perché un tradimento viene visto come una questione tra uomini.


Secondo me si impianta sulla fragilità del modello "virile" che viene attribuito ad ogni uomo,.
Quante volte si è ascoltata la lamentela femminile, riferita ad un maschio "Ma tu non sei un uomo".
Che cosa si intende dire, attribuendo questa identità generica a un individuo?
Vi è un modello di maschio forte, anche un po' stronzo se vogliamo, a cui si dovrebbe fare riferimento.
In quel modello il "cornuto" è quell'uomo che "non ha saputo tenersi la donna", è un debole, con scarse capacità sessuali, non è virile.
Viene escluso dagli altri maschi (la debolezza fa sì che manchi la solidarietà verso chi è altrettanto debole ma lo palesa), compatito dalle donne.
Per ristabilire l'equilibrio, l'uomo deve dimostrare la propria forza opponendosi (pubblicamente, in maniera tale che dimostri a tutti il suo desiderio di riscattarsi) al suo nuovo status di "tradito".
In questo modello l'uomo traditore è un simpatico scavezzacollo che fa quello che la natura gli suggerisce di fare (impollinare giovani fanciulle sottomesse), pertanto è impunito, la donna traditrice una troia.
E' un modello basato sull'umiliazione dell'individuo, che sia uomo o donna non importa, e sulla sopraffazione, e pertanto, dovrebbe essere abbandonato in una società civile, ma è sorretto sia dagli uomini che dalle donne. 
C'era un film, di tanti anni fa, con Tognazzi e la Muti, Romanzo popolare.
Dietro a ogni tentativo di creare un modello maschile nuovo, c'è la paura di misurarsi con una società che continua a riproporre modelli vecchi.


----------



## danny (9 Dicembre 2016)

In effetti questo modello arcaico è superato ampiamente del modello biblico.
http://digilander.libero.it/monast/comandamenti/donna.htm
E ci definiamo moderni.


----------



## Brunetta (9 Dicembre 2016)

Io scrivo di mele e mi si risponde parlando di uva.

Comunque quando una donna dice che vuole un UOMO intende un adulto, non un bambino, non intende uno stronzo.
Un adulto ha idee, obiettivi, capacità di impegnarsi e di sostenere la compagna che, da adulta, avrà idee, oboettivi, capacità di impegnarsi e sostenere il compagno.
Il simpatico mascalzone non non c'entra niente.


----------



## danny (9 Dicembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io scrivo di mele e mi si risponde parlando di uva.
> 
> Comunque quando una donna dice che vuole un UOMO intende un adulto, non un bambino, non intende uno stronzo.
> Un adulto ha idee, obiettivi, capacità di impegnarsi e di sostenere la compagna che, da adulta, avrà idee, oboettivi, capacità di impegnarsi e sostenere il compagno.
> Il simpatico mascalzone non non c'entra niente.


In teoria e nella migliore delle situazioni possibili. La realtà nella varietà e nelle situazioni dice anche altro.
La questione è se continuare a circoscrivere la nostra attenzione alla visione della coppia che riteniamo ideale (per noi) o tentare di comprendere il modo in cui la realtà si allontana da questa nostra visione. Io credo che un po' tutti si aderisca a stereotipi, a volte in maniera inconsapevole, con cui valutare l'altro. Già definire delle reazioni a un tradimento per genere è promuovere una valutazione stereotipata. Ma limitarsi nelle nostre discussioni a considerare solo quello che è più opportuno fare, senza lasciare uscire anche quello che uno reprime dentro sé - a livello di impulso ma anche di emozioni positive e negative - rischia di non farci afferrare mai perfettamente la parte emotiva che consegue a un tradimento.
La questione del delitto d'onore la lascerei stare per ora. Individuo in essa una matrice culturale, che ho in maniera molto semplicistica tentato di descrivere. Mi concentrerei se possibile sulle reazioni e sulle emozioni determinate dal tradimento. Non sono così sicuro che sia possibile individuare delle differenze per genere, poiché ritengo siano essenzialmente di carattere individuale. E non ritengo affatto credibile che nel tradito - uomo o donna che sia -  non nascano sentimenti avversi nei confronti dell'amante. Mi piacerebbe vedere esplicitati i meccanismi.


----------



## danny (10 Dicembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma su questo non vedo la disponibilità degli uomini a scandagliare dentro di loro per capire perché un tradimento viene visto come una questione tra uomini.


Io non ricordo di aver mai provato un sentimento forte di avversione verso l'amante per il suo ruolo. È rimasto un'entità astratta fino a quando non è stato lui ad entrare nella mia vita.
Tra le emozioni che provai all'epoca fu la paura a dominare. Non di lui ma delle conseguenze di quello che stava accadendo. Non provai odio nei suoi confronti, ma neppure disgusto. Forse fastidio per dovermi rapportare anche con lui. Per me era un estraneo.
Sì, anche adesso riesco a pensare a lui con fastidio, ma nulla più. Nessun desiderio di vendetta. Credi ne abbia più mia moglie verso lui, al limite. Ma non è un argomento su cui ho desiderio di approfondire con lei.
Sul suo profilo fb dopo il suo matrimonio con un'altra donna comparsa all'improvviso una sua "amica" ha condiviso un post dell'anno (credo) prima... lei su un letto con un commento di lui sul di lei consorte. 
Una piccola vendetta, credo.
Anche da amanti si può pensare di essere traditi.


----------



## Brunetta (10 Dicembre 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Io non ricordo di aver mai provato un sentimento forte di avversione verso l'amante per il suo ruolo. È rimasto un'entità astratta fino a quando non è stato lui ad entrare nella mia vita.
> Tra le emozioni che provai all'epoca fu la paura a dominare. Non di lui ma delle conseguenze di quello che stava accadendo. Non provai odio nei suoi confronti, ma neppure disgusto. Forse fastidio per dovermi rapportare anche con lui. Per me era un estraneo.
> Sì, anche adesso riesco a pensare a lui con fastidio, ma nulla più. Nessun desiderio di vendetta. Credi ne abbia più mia moglie verso lui, al limite. Ma non è un argomento su cui ho desiderio di approfondire con lei.
> Sul suo profilo fb dopo il suo matrimonio con un'altra donna comparsa all'improvviso una sua "amica" ha condiviso un post dell'anno (credo) prima... lei su un letto con un commento di lui sul di lei consorte.
> ...


Tu sei ...anomalo :up:


----------



## JON (12 Dicembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io scrivo di mele e mi si risponde parlando di uva.
> 
> Comunque quando una donna dice che vuole un UOMO intende un adulto, non un bambino, non intende uno stronzo.
> Un adulto ha idee, obiettivi, capacità di impegnarsi e di sostenere la compagna che, da adulta, avrà idee, oboettivi, capacità di impegnarsi e sostenere il compagno.
> *Il simpatico mascalzone non non c'entra niente*.


Anche perché se si vuole lo si può prendere come ammazzacaffè.


----------



## Jim Cain (13 Dicembre 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Divenire l'amante di una persona sposata è, comunque, anche se invitati dal traditore, entrare in un ambito che appartiene ad altre persone, e sta a noi comprendere che si può correre il rischio di dover interagire con chi, in quell'ambito, si può sentire infastidito dalla nostra presenza, con imprevedibili reazioni.


Potete chiudere la discussione. :up:


----------

